# Known Working HDMI 2.1 Cables Tested with LG CX-GX & Nextgen 2.1 Sources Thread



## domenicdistefano

The purpose of this mostly non-discussion thread is to create a quick database of *known working cables* *connecting the 2020 LG CX-GX TVs <> Next Generation HDMI 2.1 sources.* Although there is a separate thread talking about HDMI 2.1 cables in general this area is exclusively for ones that work with this particular display & various 2.1 sources.

Going forward a pattern may emerge of working cables reported here being universally fine with other TVs & sources but for now we don't know how finnicky one brand over another may be and if combinations of different sources matter.

Consider this a sub-thread of the 2020 LG CX–GX dedicated GAMING thread, consoles and PC discussion.

Please simply copy / paste & answer the below questions for your working combination of Cable, Display, & Source; In order to keep this thread clean please post discussion of any listed cable / source combo on the main thread linked just above. Conversely if you have a confirmed instance of a cable / source NOT working please list that also but perhaps color you text in *RED*.


*Cable Brand:*
*Cable Length:*
*Fiber or Copper?*
*TV Model:*
*HDMI 2.1 Source *(Nvidia, AMD, Xbox, PS, etc.)*:*
*Where Purchased + Link:*
*Refresh Rate Tested *(60Hz / 120Hz / both)*:*
*Cost:*
*Comments:*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cable Brand: Club 3D CAC-1372*
*Cable Length: 2m*
*Fiber or Copper? Copper*
*TV Model: LG CX 48", LG C9 65"*
*HDMI 2.1 Source (Nvidia, AMD, Xbox, PS, etc.): 2080 Ti + Club 3D DP to HDMI 2.1 adapter*
*Where Purchased + Link: Amazon*
*Refresh Rate Tested (60Hz / 120Hz / both): both*
*Cost: 20 €*
*Cable Brand: CableMatters "4K 120 Hz"*
*Cable Length: 2m*
*Fiber or Copper? Copper*
*TV Model: LG CX 48", LG C9 65"*
*HDMI 2.1 Source (Nvidia, AMD, Xbox, PS, etc.): 2080 Ti + Club 3D DP to HDMI 2.1 adapter*
*Where Purchased + Link: Amazon*
*Refresh Rate Tested (60Hz / 120Hz / both): both*
*Cost: 8.99 €*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cable Brand:* BIFALE
*Cable Length:* 10 feet
*Fiber or Copper:* Copper
*TV Model:* OLED48CXPUB
*HDMI 2.1 Source (Nvidia, AMD, Xbox, PS, etc.):* CAC-1085, RTX 2080 Ti
*Where Purchased + Link:* https://www.amazon.com/BIFALE-Support-Compatible-Nintendo-Projector-1-8M/dp/B087PFKSYC/
*Refresh Rate Tested *(60Hz / 120Hz / both)*:* 4K 120 Hz 10-bit RGB
*Cost:* $12.50 each
*Comments:* No dropouts at all.


----------



## laxu

*Cable Brand: *Club 3D CAC-1372
*Cable Length: *2m
*Fiber or Copper? *Copper
*TV Model: *LG CX 48", LG C9 65"
*HDMI 2.1 Source *(Nvidia, AMD, Xbox, PS, etc.)*: *2080 Ti + Club 3D DP to HDMI 2.1 adapter
*Where Purchased + Link: *Amazon
*Refresh Rate Tested *(60Hz / 120Hz / both)*: *both
*Cost: *20 €


*Cable Brand: *CableMatters "4K 120 Hz"
*Cable Length: *2m
*Fiber or Copper? *Copper
*TV Model: *LG CX 48", LG C9 65"
*HDMI 2.1 Source (Nvidia, AMD, Xbox, PS, etc.): *2080 Ti + Club 3D DP to HDMI 2.1 adapter
*Where Purchased + Link: *Amazon
*Refresh Rate Tested (60Hz / 120Hz / both): *both
*Cost: *8.99 €

Both tested to work fine at 4K 120 Hz 10-bit HDR on CX and C9. CX with 03.11.25 firmware that fixes chroma subsampling bug. VRR is not supported by the Club3D adapter so can't test that. Adapter is using firmware v1.03. I saw no performance difference between the two cables with my setup.


----------



## cmdrdredd

My denon x2700h consistently says the Monoprice Certified Premium 2m and 3M cables I have will pass 48Gbps. I’m buying more. So far I tested 10 cables multiple times and never a fail.


----------



## deli

cmdrdredd said:


> My denon x2700h consistently says the Monoprice Certified Premium 2m and 3M cables I have will pass 48Gbps. I’m buying more. So far I tested 10 cables multiple times and never a fail.


How does the AVR test the hdmi cable for bandwith?


----------



## bryantc

deli said:


> How does the AVR test the hdmi cable for bandwith?


Denons have a secret cable tester built in. You loop the cable to the AVR.


----------



## domenicdistefano

No offence everyone but I would like to keep this thread as chat free as possible so just the "database" of working (or even non-working) cables shows up when the thread is opened. I am sure we will need to discuss but that's why I recommended we do that on the main forum and link back to here.


----------



## cmdrdredd

deli said:


> How does the AVR test the hdmi cable for bandwith?


Connect one end to the 8k input and the other end to the monitor 1 output. It runs some series of tests and tells you whether it can successfully pass the bandwidth. I have some older cables that pass 4K 9Gbps, some make it to 18Gbps.


----------



## Otto Pylot

bryantc said:


> Denons have a secret cable tester built in. You loop the cable to the AVR.


Early reports from some users are questioning the reliability and/or accuracy of the cable tester. It's a good idea if proven to be accurate.


----------



## cmdrdredd

Otto Pylot said:


> Early reports from some users are questioning the reliability and/or accuracy of the cable tester. It's a good idea if proven to be accurate.


I have no reason to question it at the moment. The cables I knew were cheap throw aways don’t pass and the premium cables are passing. We will see when I have 2.1 content.


----------



## KurianOfBorg

*Cable Brand:* BIFALE
*Cable Length:* 10 feet
*Fiber or Copper:* Copper
*TV Model:* OLED48CXPUB
*HDMI 2.1 Source (Nvidia, AMD, Xbox, PS, etc.):* CAC-1085, RTX 2080 Ti
*Where Purchased + Link:* https://www.amazon.com/BIFALE-Support-Compatible-Nintendo-Projector-1-8M/dp/B087PFKSYC/
*Refresh Rate Tested *(60Hz / 120Hz / both)*:* 4K 120 Hz 10-bit RGB
*Cost:* $12.50 each
*Comments:* No dropouts at all.


----------



## bryantc

domenicdistefano said:


> No offence everyone but I would like to keep this thread as chat free as possible so just the "database" of working (or even non-working) cables shows up when the thread is opened. I am sure we will need to discuss but that's why I recommended we do that on the main forum and link back to here.


No offense but as the thread creator you should be adding the entries to the first post.


----------



## Hotobu

[Redacted]


----------



## domenicdistefano

bryantc said:


> No offense but as the thread creator you should be adding the entries to the first post.


Sorry for being a noob but how do I do that cleanly? I guess I could copy / paste posts into the initial one I created but how do I then cleanup the other person's post which would then be a dupe? Never moderated a thread before.


----------



## bryantc

domenicdistefano said:


> Sorry for being a noob but how do I do that cleanly? I guess I could copy / paste posts into the initial one I created but how do I then cleanup the other person's post which would then be a dupe? Never moderated a thread before.


There's no need to clean up anybody else's posts. If all the information is in the first post then no one even needs to look at the rest of the thread (besides you)


----------



## deli

*Cable Brand:* ATZ
*Cable Length:* 2 meters
*Fiber or Copper:* Copper
*TV Model:* OLED55CX
*HDMI 2.1 Source:* 3080RTX
*Where Purchased + Link:* ATZ 2m HDMI Cable 8k HDMI v2.1 Ultra High Speed [email protected] 48Gbps HDMI Cable 2.1 with Ethernet - 2 meter: Amazon.sg: Electronics
*Refresh Rate Tested:* 4K 120 Hz 10-bit RGB444 HDR
*Cost:* SGD$20.90
*Comments:* Not tested with GSYNC at 4K120, but GSYNC works in 4K60 10bit RGB HDR


----------



## christofin

For fiber HDMI cables that are at least 10m, I've bought and tested *four *different brands thus far from Amazon and *none *of them work above 4K/60hz/8bit444 or 10bit422. These are the ones I've tested that *don't *work:

RUIPRO 8K HDMI Fiber Optic Cable 12m
8K Fiber HDMI Cable 40ft, BIFALE
CABLEDECONN 8K HDMI Optic Cable (50ft)
ConnBull 8K 4K HDMI 120Hz Cable (50ft)

All of the above do NOT work above the 18gbps limitations so AVOID AT ALL COSTS. The only cable I've gotten to work is the Zeskit 8K Ultra HD High Speed 48Gpbs HDMI Cable 6.5ft.

Does anyone know of a working 48 (or 40) gbps cable that is at least 12m? I have the Monoprice one coming in in a few weeks but I'm expecting to run into the same issues.


----------



## Otto Pylot

christofin said:


> For fiber HDMI cables that are at least 10m, I've bought and tested *four *different brands thus far from Amazon and *none *of them work above 4K/60hz/8bit444 or 10bit422. These are the ones I've tested that *don't *work:
> 
> RUIPRO 8K HDMI Fiber Optic Cable 12m
> 8K Fiber HDMI Cable 40ft, BIFALE
> CABLEDECONN 8K HDMI Optic Cable (50ft)
> ConnBull 8K 4K HDMI 120Hz Cable (50ft)
> 
> All of the above do NOT work above the 18gbps limitations so AVOID AT ALL COSTS. The only cable I've gotten to work is the Zeskit 8K Ultra HD High Speed 48Gpbs HDMI Cable 6.5ft.
> 
> Does anyone know of a working 48 (or 40) gbps cable that is at least 12m? I have the Monoprice one coming in in a few weeks but I'm expecting to run into the same issues.


At this point in time, the only cable type that appears to have the most success with some of the newer HDMI 2.1 devices are the passive cables, that have certified connectors for the HDMI 2.1 options sets, and are under the 15' cable length, ideally 9'. Anything longer than that the hybrid fiber cables are what is still recommended. That being said, inconsistent current output at the HDMI port seems to be the culprit in that the tolerances are so tight for the active cable chipsets that any fluctuation seems to play havoc with the signal propagation for the higher bandwidth requirements. This is an ongoing issue with the cable mfrs. Testing in-house for the cable mfrs passes with their test devices but no one has the ability to test all of the consumer devices that are beginning to hit the marketplace. The HDMI 2.1 chipsets in these devices are supposedly HDMI 2.1 certified but the certification does not require any changes the HDMI port voltage and current output. And the consumer doesn't know if the device mfr has tweaked the chipsets for proprietary reasons that may affect an active cable connection. That's why some active cable mfrs include voltage inserters with their cables in case that helps to alleviate the problems.

As has been mentioned before, the reputable cable mfrs do have sophisticated, expensive testing devices to "validate" their claims but what passes in a QA/QC setting may be very different in what passes in a consumer device. What we are seeing now was predicted so the cable mfrs (active) will continue to tweak their chipsets to be more compatible as newer device begin to come to market.


----------



## christofin

Otto Pylot said:


> As has been mentioned before, the reputable cable mfrs do have sophisticated, expensive testing devices to "validate" their claims but what passes in a QA/QC setting may be very different in what passes in a consumer device. What we are seeing now was predicted so the cable mfrs (active) will continue to tweak their chipsets to be more compatible as newer device begin to come to market.


That all makes sense. So you think that the full bandwidth is hypothetically possible with a fiber connection, just not in the current devices? I'm going to test out the Monoprice fiber cable and if that doesn't work, at that point I think it's just a waiting game.


----------



## Ratman

christofin said:


> The only cable I've gotten to work is the Zeskit @ 6.5 feet


That's a big difference from the others you listed at:
12M
40'
and 2 others @ 50'.


----------



## Daytraders

I always thought there was like a 15 feet limit on hdmi cable, unless powered ? i know they can be longer if just 1080P signal, but not at 4k, maybe this is why alot of people have been having problems.

For resolutions near *4K*, it's recommended to use an *HDMI cable* that is no longer than 3 meters (10 feet).


----------



## Otto Pylot

Daytraders said:


> I always thought there was like a 15 feet limit on hdmi cable, unless powered ? i know they can be longer if just 1080P signal, but not at 4k, maybe this is why alot of people have been having problems.
> 
> For resolutions near *4K*, it's recommended to use an *HDMI cable* that is no longer than 3 meters (10 feet).


No. the limit for certified, passive, Premium High Speed HDMI cables (HDMI 2.0 options, 18Gbps) is 25'. They work just fine for 4k HDR. Anything beyond 25' can not be certified so you are left with the mfrs claims that their cables will meet the HDMI 2.0 options or the HDMI 2.1 option sets. Certified, passive, Ultra High Speed HDMI cables (HDMI 2.1, 48Gbps) will top out at 3m (9'), possibly 5m (15') and that's it. Active cables, regardless of the cable type or length, can not be certified due to the power draw from the HDMI ports, which can be inconsistent and probably the reason why active cables pushing 4k HDR over 25' or so have issues, and the non-standardized chipsets that are used in the connector ends for error correction, timing, etc. Active cables work great for HD (1080) over long lengths but the video requirements over long distances and especially HDMI 2.1 make copper cables almost useless. That's why active, hybrid fiber cables were developed. That takes the active cable technology one step beyond ordinary active cables.

Video technology will always outpace connection technology so regardless of the cable mfr's claims, the HDMI connected devices must be taken into consideration because some mfrs may use proprietary HDMI 2.1 chipsets that may be incompatible with certain active cables. It would be nice if the cable mfrs could test their cables against all the current shipping consumer devices but that's just not possible.


----------



## domenicdistefano

Otto Pylot said:


> At this point in time, the only cable type that appears to have the most success with some of the newer HDMI 2.1 devices are the passive cables, that have certified connectors for the HDMI 2.1 options sets, and are under the 15' cable length, ideally 9'. Anything longer than that the hybrid fiber cables are what is still recommended. That being said, inconsistent current output at the HDMI port seems to be the culprit in that the tolerances are so tight for the active cable chipsets that any fluctuation seems to play havoc with the signal propagation for the higher bandwidth requirements. This is an ongoing issue with the cable mfrs. Testing in-house for the cable mfrs passes with their test devices but no one has the ability to test all of the consumer devices that are beginning to hit the marketplace. The HDMI 2.1 chipsets in these devices are supposedly HDMI 2.1 certified but the certification does not require any changes the HDMI port voltage and current output. And the consumer doesn't know if the device mfr has tweaked the chipsets for proprietary reasons that may affect an active cable connection. That's why some active cable mfrs include voltage inserters with their cables in case that helps to alleviate the problems.
> 
> As has been mentioned before, the reputable cable mfrs do have sophisticated, expensive testing devices to "validate" their claims but what passes in a QA/QC setting may be very different in what passes in a consumer device. What we are seeing now was predicted so the cable mfrs (active) will continue to tweak their chipsets to be more compatible as newer device begin to come to market.


For what its worth I sent a note to Ruipro through the Amazon contact seller interface with a link to this thread. Says to wait two days for a response.... Low expectations but worth a shot.


----------



## Otto Pylot

domenicdistefano said:


> For what its worth I sent a note to Ruipro through the Amazon contact seller interface with a link to this thread. Says to wait two days for a response.... Low expectations but worth a shot.


Ruipro is on holiday right now so it may take a bit longer for the response. I'll be talking to them next week so I'll pass along the concerns as well for their 8k cables. As I said, this is not unexpected with the new HDMI 2.1 devices being rushed to the market in time for the holidays. Each device mfr is free to tweak their chipsets as they see fit as long as the listed HDMI 2.1 options sets are tested for and pass. However, the voltage and current output of the HDMI ports have not been modified (that is not part of the HDMI 2.1 option sets) so there are bound to be incompatibilites with the active cables, be they copper only, fiber, or hybrid fiber.


----------



## domenicdistefano

Otto Pylot said:


> Ruipro is on holiday right now so it may take a bit longer for the response. I'll be talking to them next week so I'll pass along the concerns as well for their 8k cables. As I said, this is not unexpected with the new HDMI 2.1 devices being rushed to the market in time for the holidays. Each device mfr is free to tweak their chipsets as they see fit as long as the listed HDMI 2.1 options sets are tested for and pass. However, the voltage and current output of the HDMI ports have not been modified (that is not part of the HDMI 2.1 option sets) so there are bound to be incompatibilites with the active cables, be they copper only, fiber, or hybrid fiber.


What am I missing here? I know nothing about HDMI cable manufacturing but the LG TVs have had HDMI 2.1 chipsets for nearly two years now. Not picking specifically on Ruipro but their entire business is designing and manufacturing these cables as per the published HDMI 2.1 spec. I can understand the RTX 30 series just came out as the first consumer HDMI 2.1 source device but isn't the spec the spec? Could this be that somehow the RTX 30 series or the chipset in the LG TVs somehow is not adhering to the spec? I would think Ruipro has all kinds of sophisticated testing equipment that would certify the cables as delivering exactly what they are advertised to. Shouldn't a fiber optic cable be expected to perform the best since there is no chance of signal drop in the cable / glass itself as if I understand it correctly both ends of the cable are essentially an SFP?

Argh - this mess needs to be straightened out. I (like many of us) are dropping tons of $ on these video cards & displays. A simple cable (especially one that costs over $100) should just work. LG & NVIDA are both BIG PLAYERS and jointly marketed these products as a combo / highlight of their mutual product lines when combined. I wonder what cables they are using?


----------



## Otto Pylot

domenicdistefano said:


> What am I missing here? I know nothing about HDMI cable manufacturing but the LG TVs have had HDMI 2.1 chipsets for nearly two years now. Not picking specifically on Ruipro but their entire business is designing and manufacturing these cables as per the published HDMI 2.1 spec. I can understand the RTX 30 series just came out as the first consumer HDMI 2.1 source device but isn't the spec the spec? Could this be that somehow the RTX 30 series or the chipset in the LG TVs somehow is not adhering to the spec? I would think Ruipro has all kinds of sophisticated testing equipment that would certify the cables as delivering exactly what they are advertised to. Shouldn't a fiber optic cable be expected to perform the best since there is no chance of signal drop in the cable / glass itself as if I understand it correctly both ends of the cable are essentially an SFP?
> 
> Argh - this mess needs to be straightened out. I (like many of us) are dropping tons of $ on these video cards & displays. A simple cable (especially one that costs over $100) should just work. LG & NVIDA are both BIG PLAYERS and jointly marketed these products as a combo / highlight of their mutual product lines when combined. I wonder what cables they are using?


Ruipro does use sophisticated testing (I've posted what devices they use) but other cable mfrs may use different devices. The problem is that there is no standardization across the mfrs. So who knows what the different calibration devices are "calibrated" against.

I agree that this mess needs to be straightened out, and I've been saying that for a long time. But this is the problem that HDMI.org has gotten us into. Trial and error is the answer at this point in time.


----------



## domenicdistefano

domenicdistefano said:


> For what its worth I sent a note to Ruipro through the Amazon contact seller interface with a link to this thread. Says to wait two days for a response.... Low expectations but worth a shot.


Just got this response;


----------



## Otto Pylot

domenicdistefano said:


> Just got this response;
> 
> View attachment 3044451


That is what Ruipro has been dealing with since the first iteration of their 8k cables. And it goes with what I have been saying all along. Testing in the lab is one thing, but testing with released consumer devices is another matter altogether. And it is almost impossible for the cable mfrs to test their cables against all of the consumer devices in similar, in-home settings. You think cables are expensive now, just imagine what they would cost if they purchased new Denon or Marantz receivers that claim full HDMI 2.1 compatibility and tested their product line against them. And how the device mfrs validate their HDMI 2.1 chipsets, and if they've designed any "special" modifications is proprietary.

HDMI 2.1 is the big buzz word now, especially with the gamers, but the technology, as I have said, is probably beyond what the cable mfrs. can provide at this point in time. But the game/video card providers don't care. As far as they are concerned their devices meet those options sets and if they don't work, it's not their problem. It's the problem of the cable mfrs. Marketing at its best for the early adopters and the ensuing holiday purchasers. Caveat emptor.


----------



## diablo900t

Following this thread...I'm updating my theater room and want to run a 75ft HDMI 2.1 cable. I don't absolutely need HDMI 2.1 at the moment from my AVR to display, but will need at least a 2.0 cable for the near term until I update my AVR.

Am I better off just buying a 2.0 cable for the time being and replacing it when better 2.1 cables are on the market?


----------



## Ratman

Otto.... here's your cue. 
You have to be tired of typing the same sermon every day by now! 
(Just being a joker. You've been MORE than helpful over the years.)


----------



## Otto Pylot

diablo900t said:


> Following this thread...I'm updating my theater room and want to run a 75ft HDMI 2.1 cable. I don't absolutely need HDMI 2.1 at the moment from my AVR to display, but will need at least a 2.0 cable for the near term until I update my AVR.
> 
> Am I better off just buying a 2.0 cable for the time being and replacing it when better 2.1 cables are on the market?


@Ratman Yes I am  Thanks for the compliment. You too have been enormously helpful over the years as well. At least you keep me in line .

75' is going to be difficult for any cable type, period. You will probably never find a cable at 75' that has been proven, let alone validated for the HDMI 2.1 option sets. There are active cables for the HDMI 2.0 options sets that may work at that length but even that is going to be diffcult, given the vagaries of active cables in general, be they copper, fiber, or hybrid fiber. On a side note, cables that will eventually be certified for the HDMI 2.1 options sets will be passive and have a maximum length of 9', and maybe up to 15'. At 75' I'm assuming that your cable run will be inside a conduit if you don't have easy access to your cable(s). Using a conduit is the ONLY way to future proof your cabling. Passive, copper only cables are only certifiable up to 25'.

I would seriously reconsider your setup and see if you can move your AVR a lot closer to the display device. That will save you tons of headaches. If not possible, then learn to be happy with the HDMI 2.0 options sets because that may be all you can reliably do. All you can do is try. Using the conduit will make it easier and safer to swap out cables until you find one that works for your setup, and hopefully reliably.


----------



## diablo900t

Otto Pylot said:


> @Ratman Yes I am  Thanks for the compliment. You too have been enormously helpful over the years as well. At least you keep me in line .
> 
> 75' is going to be difficult for any cable type, period. You will probably never find a cable at 75' that has been proven, let alone validated for the HDMI 2.1 option sets. There are active cables for the HDMI 2.0 options sets that may work at that length but even that is going to be diffcult, given the vagaries of active cables in general, be they copper, fiber, or hybrid fiber. On a side note, cables that will eventually be certified for the HDMI 2.1 options sets will be passive and have a maximum length of 9', and maybe up to 15'. At 75' I'm assuming that your cable run will be inside a conduit if you don't have easy access to your cable(s). Using a conduit is the ONLY way to future proof your cabling. Passive, copper only cables are only certifiable up to 25'.
> 
> I would seriously reconsider your setup and see if you can move your AVR a lot closer to the display device. That will save you tons of headaches. If not possible, then learn to be happy with the HDMI 2.0 options sets because that may be all you can reliably do. All you can do is try. Using the conduit will make it easier and safer to swap out cables until you find one that works for your setup, and hopefully reliably.


Thank you, I appreciate the insight! My room is setup with a projector towards the rear, that only needs a 20' run. I bought an OLED to place in the front of the room, hence the longer cable necessity. I will look at other setup options.


----------



## Otto Pylot

diablo900t said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the insight! My room is setup with a projector towards the rear, that only needs a 20' run. I bought an OLED to place in the front of the room, hence the longer cable necessity. I will look at other setup options.


I might add that the most reliable cable run is a single cable, source to sink, with no wall plates, adapters, extenders, etc in-between. And, active cables should never be daisy-chained to increase their length. Passive cables can, to a point, but 4k HDR is very finicky with its connections so anytime you introduce a "break" in the signal path, the more likely you are to develop issues.


----------



## talldrink67

Has anyone tested the Monoprice Dynamicview 8K hdmi cable? (Monoprice DynamicView Ultra 8K Premium High Speed HDMI Cable, 48Gbps, 8K, Dynamic HDR, eARC, 3ft Black - Monoprice.com)
They have an 8ft version that could work for me, its currently either that or the Zeskit brand on Amazon that has been mentioned. Currently have a LGCX and have already pre-ordered the PS5 and Xbox Series X. 8ft is cutting it close but should work, 10ft is ideal, 6.5ft is too short.


----------



## Blitzkrieg_CJH

talldrink67 said:


> Has anyone tested the Monoprice Dynamicview 8K hdmi cable? (Monoprice DynamicView Ultra 8K Premium High Speed HDMI Cable, 48Gbps, 8K, Dynamic HDR, eARC, 3ft Black - Monoprice.com)
> They have an 8ft version that could work for me, its currently either that or the Zeskit brand on Amazon that has been mentioned. Currently have a LGCX and have already pre-ordered the PS5 and Xbox Series X. 8ft is cutting it close but should work, 10ft is ideal, 6.5ft is too short.


 I am in the same exact boat and usually order cables from Monoprice. So was wondering about that cable specifically. I really could use a 12ft'er.


----------



## Otto Pylot

@Blitzkrieg_CJH and @talldrink67 If you want or think you need a cable that can handle the HDMI 2.1 options sets then you need keep your run under 15' maximum and look for a passive cable that meets the HDMI 2.1 options sets. If the cable has been certified by HDMI.org for the HDMI 2.1 option sets it will be labeled as Ultra High Speed HDMI and should come with some sort of validation information. An active cable will probably not give you any better performance than than a certified passive cable, and active cables can not be certified. Active cables have their own set of issues regardless of the mfr and are best suited for the longer runs. No cable mfr can give you a 100% guarantee that their cables will work for all setup and installations. This becomes especially true with the new HDMI 2.1 devices just coming to market. It all depends on how the device mfrs engineered and validated their HDMI 2.1 chipsets. They want to sell you an HDMI 2.1 device and any connection issues that may arise they will just blame it on the cable. All you can do is try and see if you can find a cable, regardless of the marketing, and see if it will work. Good luck.


----------



## christofin

I'm fine with buying a cable of that length that isn't certified, as long as it actually works at the full bandwidth. I'm guessing it's going to be a few months before people on this forum find a brand that reliably works above 5m at the full 48gbps spec.


----------



## Daytraders

These hdmi 2.1 tv's and gpu's should come with a certified hdmi 2.1 cable in the box, just like the xbox series x will, they cost enough.


----------



## talldrink67

Daytraders said:


> These hdmi 2.1 tv's and gpu's should come with a certified hdmi 2.1 cable in the box, just like the xbox series x will, they cost enough.


True, I imagine they will. However, it will probably be 5ft or less.


----------



## Otto Pylot

christofin said:


> I'm fine with buying a cable of that length that isn't certified, as long as it actually works at the full bandwidth. I'm guessing it's going to be a few months before people on this forum find a brand that reliably works above 5m at the full 48gbps spec.


I don't think you'll ever find a cable beyond 5m, other than a hybrid fiber cable, that will work reliably until HDMI 2.1 devices are commonplace and there is source material that requires 40Gbps-48Gbps bandwidth, and the cable mfrs can continue to tweak their chipsets if they are proprietary and can do so.


----------



## Otto Pylot

To the above, I agree that it would be an excellent idea if the mfrs who are pushing what they are calling HDMI 2.1 to provide ATC certified UHS cables with their devices. However, their devices have been in development and production for a long time and they just don't have the time, or inclination, to provide cables that are proven to work. As I said before, they are jumping on the HDMI 2.1 bandwagon (aiming at gamers right now) to sell product and if it doesn't meet the consumers' expectations, they can blame it on the cable mfrs because they've already sold their devices.


----------



## helvetica bold

Was Blue Jeans Cable tested? I thought someone mentioned they pass full 40-48gpbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otto Pylot

BJC does not offer any cables for the HDMI 2.1 option sets, yet. Their Premium High Speed HDMI are certified for the HDMI 2.0 options (18Gbps) but there is no way to determine, accurately, if they can be pushed reliably to the 40Gbps and above bandwidth. I've used their Premium Belden FE Series in the past and they are rock solid for HDMI 2.0.


----------



## domenicdistefano

According to this thread on Reddit this fiber cable is tested as working with the 30 series @ long lengths along with the CX @ 120Hz.


----------



## Otto Pylot

domenicdistefano said:


> According to this thread on Reddit this fiber cable is tested as working with the 30 series @ long lengths along with the CX @ 120Hz.


Another Chinese knock off that markets its cable as _"Optical Fiber 8K TV HDMI Cord Ultra High Speed HDMI 2.1"._
The problem is that the cable is an active cable, and HDMI.org does not allow for certification of active cables, let alone label the cables as HDMI 2.1. It it works, fine. But reliability down the road may be questionable. Caveat emptor.


----------



## domenicdistefano

Otto Pylot said:


> Another Chinese knock off that markets its cable as _"Optical Fiber 8K TV HDMI Cord Ultra High Speed HDMI 2.1"._
> The problem is that the cable is an active cable, and HDMI.org does not allow for certification of active cables, let alone label the cables as HDMI 2.1. It it works, fine. But reliability down the road may be questionable. Caveat emptor.


Problem is HDMI 2.1 copper cables only work / certified to a length of about 10'. Even the "name brand" 24' Ruipro fiber $140 cable doesn't work by their own admission - see below.

The one mentioned in the Reddit post is at least confirmed working with the CX display and RTX card in the 15'+ range. Knock off or not if it works its good for now until things shake out.


----------



## Otto Pylot

domenicdistefano said:


> Problem is HDMI 2.1 copper cables only work / certified to a length of about 10'. Even the "name brand" 24' Ruipro fiber $140 cable doesn't work by their own admission - see below.
> 
> The one mentioned in the Reddit post is at least confirmed working with the CX display and RTX card in the 15'+ range. Knock off or not if it works its good for now until things shake out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045030


And that's what I've been saying all along. Ruipro and other mfrs make very good cables which pass all of their in-house testing. Which, in the case of Ruipro, is very thorough and complete. However, it's getting their connector chipsets to play nice with a device mfrs chipsets is the issue. Ruipro could tweak theirs to work realiably with the currently shipping GPU's but there's no guarantee that the tweak but cause issues with, say, the new LG panels. HDMI should be HDMI but obviously it's not. Customized chipsets on the HDMI board to add additional funtionality, HDMI port power, etc can all affect connected active cables. I really dislike HDMI.

Yes, I know the limitations of cable certification as it relates to cable length and cable type. HD (1080) was so much easier way back then  .


----------



## domenicdistefano

Otto Pylot said:


> And that's what I've been saying all along. Ruipro and other mfrs make very good cables which pass all of their in-house testing. Which, in the case of Ruipro, is very thorough and complete. However, it's getting their connector chipsets to play nice with a device mfrs chipsets is the issue. Ruipro could tweak theirs to work realiably with the currently shipping GPU's but there's no guarantee that the tweak but cause issues with, say, the new LG panels. HDMI should be HDMI but obviously it's not. Customized chipsets on the HDMI board to add additional funtionality, HDMI port power, etc can all affect connected active cables. I really dislike HDMI.
> 
> Yes, I know the limitations of cable certification as it relates to cable length and cable type. HD (1080) was so much easier way back then  .


Looks like they fixed the problem!


----------



## Otto Pylot

domenicdistefano said:


> Looks like they fixed the problem!
> 
> View attachment 3045395


Ruipro recently received some 3080 and 3090 GPUs that they will be testing their 8k cables with. What they found so far is that only <8% of their cables had issues with the GPUs so they are working on that now.


----------



## domenicdistefano

Otto Pylot said:


> Ruipro recently received some 3080 and 3090 GPUs that they will be testing their 8k cables with. What they found so far is that only <8% of their cables had issues with the GPUs so they are working on that now.


Just got another email from Ruipro. They said as long as you order from the amazon link I have below, which they sent me, that will assure the order is fulfilled directly from Ruipro as all new cables they are shipping directly are now working with the RTX 30 series and LG displays. The other link on Amazon that is fullfiled from Amazon is older / suspect stock.



https://amazon.com/dp/B081SDZZ14?ref=myi_title_dp


----------



## Otto Pylot

domenicdistefano said:


> Just got another email from Ruipro. They said as long as you order from the amazon link I have below, which they sent me, that will assure the order is fulfilled directly from Ruipro as all new cables they are shipping directly are now working with the RTX 30 series and LG displays. The other link on Amazon that is fullfiled from Amazon is older / suspect stock.
> 
> 
> 
> https://amazon.com/dp/B081SDZZ14?ref=myi_title_dp


You'll just have to be patient with Ruipro as they have only just started to work with the RTX 3080 and 3090 GPUs.


----------



## Soaringswine

domenicdistefano said:


> According to this thread on Reddit this fiber cable is tested as working with the 30 series @ long lengths along with the CX @ 120Hz.


where are you seeing any reference to "SIKAI Optical Fiber 8K TV HDMI Cord Ultra High Speed HDMI 2.1 Cable Support [email protected], [email protected], 48Gbps-Ethernet, eARC, Dolby Atmos Vision HDR10, HDCP2.2, Up to 7680-by-4320 Resolution" on that reddit thread? I see references to: MOSHOU, Monoprice, and Monster cables and that's it in that thread.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Soaringswine said:


> where are you seeing any reference to "SIKAI Optical Fiber 8K TV HDMI Cord Ultra High Speed HDMI 2.1 Cable Support [email protected], [email protected], 48Gbps-Ethernet, eARC, Dolby Atmos Vision HDR10, HDCP2.2, Up to 7680-by-4320 Resolution" on that reddit thread? I see references to: MOSHOU, Monoprice, and Monster cables and that's it in that thread.


The SIKAI cable listed on the Amazon site states "_The Ultra High Speed HDMI Cable supports the 48G bandwidth for uncompressed HDMI 2.1 feature support._" Ultra High Speed HDMI is the trademarked name for cables that meet the HDMI 2.1 options sets, and implies the cable is certified by HDMI.org. The problem is the cable is an active cable, as is all hybrid fiber cables are, and HDMI.org does not allow for certification of any active cable type, be they copper only, fiber, or hybrid fiber. They do mention the HDMI 2.1 options sets as required to claim HDMI 2.1 but using the Ultra High Speed HDMI Cable designation with an active cable is suspicious, which is not uncommon for some Chinese cable mfrs. Legitimate Ultra High Speed HDMI cable will be passive and up to 15' maximum length. If the cable works that's fine. But reliability may be an issue over time. Caveat emptor.


----------



## domenicdistefano

Soaringswine said:


> where are you seeing any reference to "SIKAI Optical Fiber 8K TV HDMI Cord Ultra High Speed HDMI 2.1 Cable Support [email protected], [email protected], 48Gbps-Ethernet, eARC, Dolby Atmos Vision HDR10, HDCP2.2, Up to 7680-by-4320 Resolution" on that reddit thread? I see references to: MOSHOU, Monoprice, and Monster cables and that's it in that thread.


By all accounts the Sikai cable was sketchy at best but at least someone confirmed it was working up to 120hz. I took a shot and ordered it mid week last week but Amazon was saying mid November delivery date.

As of the weekend however Ruipro got their act together confirming they have made fixes and are now guaranteeing their cables to be 100% HDMI 2.1 / RTX 30 series / LG OLED functional.

After all I have invested in this teach I just want a working cable 15' in length. I cancelled the Sikai and re-ordered the Ruipro as they seem to be standing behind it.

This is nuts. Cables & associated chipsets should all be manufactured & tested to a single simple standard including fiber versions for long runs where required.


----------



## Otto Pylot

domenicdistefano said:


> This is nuts. Cables & associated chipsets should all be manufactured & tested to a single simple standard including fiber versions for long runs where required.


That's another point I've been making since the transition from the HDMI 1.4 to 2.0 options. I really dislike HDMI in general but that's what was pushed on us in 2002 by Hitachi, Panasonic, Philips, Silicon Image, Sony, Thomson, RCA, and Tohsiba as a single connection standard. The idea may have been sound but coordinated efforts with the chip makers and cable mfrs just didn't happen, at least the way I look at it. So here we are today. Game makers have been pushing the envelope for a long time, and while there is nothing wrong with that, they haven't worked closely with the other chip makers (cables) to make sure their product can be "delivered" without issues. To be fair though, I don't think they fully understood the limitations of copper cables and didn't take into serious consideration the problems that would be encountered with distances using amplified signaling technology. Gamers, as I've been saying, are the beta testers for real world usage. And until cable mfrs start testing their cables, at various lengths with shipping GPUs and game boxes, like Ruipro is just starting to do (at least with the Nvidia GPUs), no one will really know how it all works together. And even then, there are still going to be outliers. The uncontrolled international marketing and dubious product descriptions also doesn't help and it just serves to confuse the buying public because most of them are not as OCD as those of us are here. Just wait till source material for videos (movies) becomes an 8k reality.

A truly standardized HDMI 2.1 platform, be they active cables, display devices, GPUs, game boxes, etc would be wonderful, and solve a lot of compatibility issues (distance being the exception), and also possibly increasing the current output at the HDMI port as well, but mfrs want to add their own proprietary technology or feature set into their chips which just doesn't play nice across the board.


----------



## talldrink67

domenicdistefano said:


> By all accounts the Sikai cable was sketchy at best but at least someone confirmed it was working up to 120hz. I took a shot and ordered it mid week last week but Amazon was saying mid November delivery date.
> 
> As of the weekend however Ruipro got their act together confirming they have made fixes and are now guaranteeing their cables to be 100% HDMI 2.1 / RTX 30 series / LG OLED functional.
> 
> After all I have invested in this teach I just want a working cable 15' in length. I cancelled the Sikai and re-ordered the Ruipro as they seem to be standing behind it.
> 
> This is nuts. Cables & associated chipsets should all be manufactured & tested to a single simple standard including fiber versions for long runs where required.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045908


Would the RUPIRO copper HDMI cable be sufficient at 10ft, or would I have to jump to the fiber cables?
For my setup I'm having to buy a couple, so I'd rather not have to pay close to 100$ a cable if I don't have (but would if required).


----------



## domenicdistefano

For =<10' I would just get a standard copper cable.


----------



## Otto Pylot

talldrink67 said:


> Would the RUPIRO copper HDMI cable be sufficient at 10ft, or would I have to jump to the fiber cables?
> For my setup I'm having to buy a couple, so I'd rather not have to pay close to 100$ a cable if I don't have (but would if required).


Yes. If you don't need a cable any longer than 20', then I'd stick with a Premium High Speed HDMI cable (copper). You will not get any better performance out of an active hybrid fiber cable at the same length. I've tested both on my systems, compliments of Ruipro, and there is no difference for the HDMI 2.0 options.


----------



## talldrink67

Otto Pylot said:


> Yes. If you don't need a cable any longer than 20', then I'd stick with a Premium High Speed HDMI cable (copper). You will not get any better performance out of an active hybrid fiber cable at the same length. I've tested both on my systems, compliments of Ruipro, and there is no difference for the HDMI 2.0 options.


This would be for HDMI 2.1 use however, between an LGCX and PS5, XSX. I know the consoles are not out yet so there is no way to test to be sure.


----------



## Otto Pylot

talldrink67 said:


> This would be for HDMI 2.1 use however, between an LGCX and PS5, XSX. I know the consoles are not out yet so there is no way to test to be sure.


Certified cable for the HDMI 2.1 options sets (Ultra High Speed HDMI) will be passive only and max out at length of 9' and hopefully pushed to 15'. I'm in communication with a company that claims they will have the first Ultra High Speed HDMI cable in the marketplace very soon so we'll see. Longer than 15' and you'll be out of luck for a certified cable (ATC certification) but there may be other cables (active) that will work up to a certain length.


----------



## talldrink67

Otto Pylot said:


> Certified cable for the HDMI 2.1 options sets (Ultra High Speed HDMI) will be passive only and max out at length of 9' and hopefully pushed to 15'. I'm in communication with a company that claims they will have the first Ultra High Speed HDMI cable in the marketplace very soon so we'll see. Longer than 15' and you'll be out of luck for a certified cable (ATC certification) but there may be other cables (active) that will work up to a certain length.


Can you share what company that is?


----------



## domenicdistefano

talldrink67 said:


> Can you share what company that is?


Update on my RUPIRO saga that may also answer your question.

As of this writing RUPIRO absolutely guarantees if you buy one of the their fiber HDMI 2.1 cables of any length it is completely certified to work with the LG OLEDs / RTX 30 series cards and all supported resolutions and modes.

Only catch is if you purchase one in the US (Amazon link) what you get delivered WILL NOT be one of the corrected ones they just started manufacturing. In my case after contacting them through the Amazon interface without me even asking they provided me with a DHL tracking # of a card already in transit from China to my home with a card hot off of the assembly line. They even told me I could keep the one I received from amazon that has the bug (but will work fine for HDMI 2.0 applications).

I think this is great customer service. Within just a few weeks of the 3080 / 90 shipping they identified & corrected an issue and shipped me replacement no questions asked.


----------



## christofin

domenicdistefano said:


> Update on my RUPIRO saga that may also answer your question.
> 
> As of this writing RUPIRO absolutely guarantees if you buy one of the their fiber HDMI 2.1 cables of any length it is completely certified to work with the LG OLEDs / RTX 30 series cards and all support resolutions and modes.
> 
> Only catch is if you purchase one in the US (Amazon link) what you get delivered WILL NOT be one of the corrected ones they just started manufacturing. In my case after contacting them through the Amazon interface without me even asking they provided me with a DHL tracking # of a card already in transit from China to my home with a card hop off of the assembly line. They even told me I could keep the one I received from amazon that has the bug (but will work fine for HDMI 2.0 applications).
> 
> I think this is great customer service. Within just a few weeks of the 3080 / 90 shipping they identified & corrected an issue and shipped me replacement no questions asked.


Do you know if there's a direct way to buy one of the corrected cables from them?


----------



## Otto Pylot

talldrink67 said:


> Can you share what company that is?


Zeskit. They claim their connectors are certified by an ATC and are waiting for the QR labels which are supposed to ship to them by mid-November so they can affix the labels to the packaging of their cables. I've asked who the ATC is and if they will be testing the entire cable body and not just the connectors. The cables are passive, which they have to be, and they offer lengths up to 16'.


----------



## Otto Pylot

christofin said:


> Do you know if there's a direct way to buy one of the corrected cables from them?


You'll have to contact Ruipro directly. If they need to make changes to their proprietary chipsets it may take awhile.


----------



## domenicdistefano

christofin said:


> Do you know if there's a direct way to buy one of the corrected cables from them?


As I was told Ruipro made manufacturing changes to correct the problem so all new ones coming out of the factory in China now work. Only problem is they haven't caught up to channel inventories in the US. In my case when I purchased the cable from Amazon & then sent the seller a note through Amazon they had to direct ship me a working replacement cable directly from China.

Sounds like the replacement stock just hasn't had time to be filter to sellers yet.


----------



## Otto Pylot

domenicdistefano said:


> As I was told Ruipro made manufacturing changes to correct the problem so all new ones coming out of the factory in China now work. Only problem is they haven't caught up to channel inventories in the US. In my case when I purchased the cable from Amazon & then sent the seller a note through Amazon they had to direct ship me a working replacement cable directly from China.
> 
> Sounds like the replacement stock just hasn't had time to be filter to sellers yet.


To be a bit more accurate, the upgraded cables work a lot better with the new Nvidia GPUs. Nothing has a 100% guarantee and yes, it will take awhile to make it thru the chain but the resellers will continue to sell their stock until it is depleted. There is no "exchange" between Ruipro and the resellers that I am aware of.


----------



## provenflipper

Otto Pylot said:


> Zeskit. They claim their connectors are certified by an ATC and are waiting for the QR labels which are supposed to ship to them by mid-November so they can affix the labels to the packaging of their cables. I've asked who the ATC is and if they will be testing the entire cable body and not just the connectors. The cables are passive, which they have to be, and they offer lengths up to 16'.


That good news. 

Do we know if that cable will be any different than what they’re currently shipping, or will they just be adding the labels to the current cable after it was able to be certified?


----------



## domenicdistefano

Otto Pylot said:


> To be a bit more accurate, the upgraded cables work a lot better with the new Nvidia GPUs. Nothing has a 100% guarantee and yes, it will take awhile to make it thru the chain but the resellers will continue to sell their stock until it is depleted. There is no "exchange" between Ruipro and the resellers that I am aware of.


Nothing is certain but Death & Taxes.... BUT having a responsive manufacturer that I can easily communicate with who stands by their product is all the guarantee I need in terms of a HDMI 2.1 cable.


----------



## Takster

Otto Pylot said:


> it will take awhile to make it thru the chain but the resellers will continue to sell their stock until it is depleted. There is no "exchange" between Ruipro and the resellers that I am aware of.


There is. In certain countries where they use Amazon Fulfilment (not in the US), Ruipro does have some control of inventory. For example, in the past few weeks Ruipro have deliberately replenished original iteration "faulty" Ruipro8k cables via Amazon fulfilment in some regions despite knowing full well that those cables fail on consumer hardware.

Right now, they have the ability to recall stock from Amazon fulfilment in certain regions yet they choose not to because they still want the sales. This is further proven by the recent price reductions and "voucher offers" being offered.

It remains to be seen how well they deal with the incoming avalanche of RMA requests, but even if it's exemplary it does not take away from the fact that they continue to knowingly sell "faulty" cables through channels that they have control over, and these channels are some of their largest resellers in the world.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Takster said:


> There is. In certain countries where they use Amazon Fulfilment (not in the US), Ruipro does have some control of inventory. For example, in the past few weeks Ruipro have deliberately replenished original iteration "faulty" Ruipro8k cables via Amazon fulfilment in some regions despite knowing full well that those cables fail on consumer hardware.
> 
> Right now, they have the ability to recall stock from Amazon fulfilment in certain regions yet they choose not to because they still want the sales. This is further proven by the recent price reductions and "voucher offers" being offered.
> 
> It remains to be seen how well they deal with the incoming avalanche of RMA requests, but even if it's exemplary it does not take away from the fact that they continue to knowingly sell "faulty" cables through channels that they have control over, and these channels are some of their largest resellers in the world.


Selling "faulty cables" is a bit harsh. This is a business practice that all cable mfrs do if they deliver a product that doesn't work as expected with some devices. The fact that they couldn't get a hold of any Nvidia GPUs until about a month ago is not their fault. It's a race with the cable mfrs to be the first out of the gate with a cable that works for HDMI 2.1, but until they can actually test their cables with the new devices all they can do is hope that there are no compatibility issues. Besides, you don't know how Nvidia configured their GPUs. HDMI is not exactly HDMI even if they pass CTS (which they have to to claim HDMI 2.1). Any modifications to the chipsets (current output, etc) can adversely affect any active cable. And the fact that Ruipro is only seeing a 6% - 8% problem rate indicates that their cables are working. To expect a 100% compatibility with the latest HDMI 2.1 devices with any cable is a bit unrealistic.

The HDMI 2.1 cable specifications have been available for a long time now, with few modifications. So to expect an active cable to work with brand new HDMI 2.1 devices over 15' immediately upon release is a bit naive.


----------



## Otto Pylot

provenflipper said:


> That good news.
> 
> Do we know if that cable will be any different than what they’re currently shipping, or will they just be adding the labels to the current cable after it was able to be certified?


I was told that they will just be adding the labels. The shipping cables are the final design as best as I can figure. I still haven't heard back from them if they test the cable body as well. As I mentioned above, this is a race to get these new cables to market to grab customers. They use a very carefully worded product description that all but claims certified HDMI 2.1. My guess is that these cables will work for the HDMI 2.1 options sets with some of the newer devices due to their certified connectors (supposedly), build, and the fact that they are passive and no longer than about 15'.


----------



## alb92

Can anyone confirm if the Belkin AV10175BT2M-BLK works reliably?

I live very regionally, and this is the only one I can get today (but, still a 2 hour round trip), else I have to buy something online.

If not, what cable should I order? I need 2m. Live in Norway, so might need a few options before I can find one that is available here.


----------



## Otto Pylot

alb92 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the Belkin AV10175BT2M-BLK works reliably?
> 
> I live very regionally, and this is the only one I can get today (but, still a 2 hour round trip), else I have to buy something online.
> 
> If not, what cable should I order? I need 2m. Live in Norway, so might need a few options before I can find one that is available here.


As I've pointed out before, that cable is marketed as an "Ultra HD High Speed HDMI" cable and only lists HDR compatibility (Dolby Vision and HDR10). That has nothing to do really with the HDMI 2.1 options if that's what you're looking for. If the cable was in fact certified for the HDMI 2.1 option sets it would be labeled as " Ultra High Speed HDMI" cable (see the difference in the name) and be required to list the HDMI 2.1 options sets that is has been tested for. It should also have a QR label for authenticity just like the Premium High Speed HDMI cables do for HDMI 2.0.

At 2m, that cable will work just fine for the HDMI 2.0 option sets, and may ever work for eARC and VRR, which are part of the HDMI 2.1 options sets. As far as reliability, that's dependent on the source and sink HDMI chipsets and how you have the cable installed. Remember, the cable is just a data pipe. What you can actually transmit and received is due to the source and sink end.

There will be certified UHS HDMI cables coming to market very soon (labeled as Ultra High Speed HDMI and with the QR label). They will be passive with lengths up to 9' (3m) and possibly 15' (5m).


----------



## alb92

Yes, I've been made aware of the official certification, but since there aren't any certified cables yet, I was asking in this forum if anyone has had any experience with this cable.

And, somewhat besides the point, the "Ultra High Speed HDMI" is such confusing wording when there could be a small change (ie. Ultra "HD") to get around it. In fact, the two online retailers here that have it in stock (reputable stores with brick and mortar stores as well) actually have it listed as "Belkin Ultra High Speed HDMI cable", and since I cannot actually see if it has the attached QR label, you can certainly see the confusion.


----------



## Otto Pylot

alb92 said:


> Yes, I've been made aware of the official certification, but since there aren't any certified cables yet, I was asking in this forum if anyone has had any experience with this cable.
> 
> And, somewhat besides the point, the "Ultra High Speed HDMI" is such confusing wording when there could be a small change (ie. Ultra "HD") to get around it. In fact, the two online retailers here that have it in stock (reputable stores with brick and mortar stores as well) actually have it listed as "Belkin Ultra High Speed HDMI cable", and since I cannot actually see if it has the attached QR label, you can certainly see the confusion.


The confusion is done for a reason, to garner sales from the folks who don't ask questions (unlike you, who did). It's an old story but Belkin started pushing a cable well over year ago inferring that it could handle HDMI 2.1 before the final HDMI 2.1 option sets were even ratified. I'm not saying that this particular cable now is the same one but Belkin (who makes good products) did shoot themselves in the credibility foot. Unfortunately HDMI.org is not a regulatory agency, only a licensing agency, so their authority to limit confusing or misleading claims is limited. Another issue is Amazon. Amazon does not proof read or validate all of the mfrs claims for any product as to accuracy so that's another layer of consumer confusion.

There is no QR label for this particular cable because it is not a certified cable. In fact, there is only one cable mfr that I am aware of who offers passive cables with ATC certified connectors (not necessarily the entire product) and is supposed to start affixing QR labels to their product mid to late November. I've been in communication with them but they are reluctant to answer specific questions.

As to experience with this particular cable there are folks who have had zero issues as far as the HDMI 2.0 options go. HDMI 2.1? eARC and VRR would probably be ok at the 6' (2m) length but then again, both of those HDMI 2.1 option sets are possible with HDMI 2.0. All you can do is try and pay attention to the return policy.


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Otto Pylot said:


> As to experience with this particular cable there are folks who have had zero issues as far as the HDMI 2.0 options go. HDMI 2.1? eARC and VRR would probably be ok at the 6' (2m) length but then again, both of those HDMI 2.1 option sets are possible with HDMI 2.0. All you can do is try and pay attention to the return policy.


I have three of these Belkin cables. I have had them for years. I bought them because I was having problems with 4K Dolby vision. They work fine for 18 GBPS, HDMI 2.0. I don't have any sources that require HDMI 2.1 and I am willing to wait years until more products are tested and found to work and I see a product that requires HDMI 2.1 that I think is a noticeable improvement.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Postmoderndesign said:


> I have three of these Belkin cables. I have had them for years. I bought them because I was having problems with 4K Dolby vision. They work fine for 18 GBPS, HDMI 2.0. I don't have any sources that require HDMI 2.1 and I am willing to wait years until more products are tested and found to work and I see a product that requires HDMI 2.1 that I think is a noticeable improvement.


Yep. That's been my impression as well. They work fine, as do a lot of other cables, for HDMI 2.0 and 4k HDR.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Postmoderndesign said:


> I have three of these Belkin cables. I have had them for years. I bought them because I was having problems with 4K Dolby vision. They work fine for 18 GBPS, HDMI 2.0. I don't have any sources that require HDMI 2.1 and I am willing to wait years until more products are tested and found to work and I see a product that requires HDMI 2.1 that I think is a noticeable improvement.


On an entirely different note, I like your Old Irish Merlin's charm in your sig line .


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Otto Pylot said:


> Yep. That's been my impression as well. They work fine, as do a lot of other cables, for HDMI 2.0 and 4k HDR.


Yes Otto, there are a lot of HDMI 2.0 cables now but there were not when I bought these cables. The box they came in says Belkin Ultra High Speed HDMI cable: compatible Dolby Vision, 4K. Now there are less expensive alternatives.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Postmoderndesign said:


> Yes Otto, there are a lot of HDMI 2.0 cables now but there were not when I bought these cables. The box they came in says Belkin Ultra High Speed HDMI cable: compatible Dolby Vision, 4K. Now there are less expensive alternatives.


Yeah I know. You were pretty early in the cable game. It's nice to hear that they are still working without issue. I talked to Zeskit this morning and found out who they use for an ATC and a little more about their product description on Amazon. Interesting stuff. I think once Zeskit gets the QR labels affixed to their cables they are going to have a hard time keeping them in stock. I'll be anxious to see how well they work with the new Nvidia GPUs. They should be just what the gamers are looking for, at least for short run setups (<15').

They did mention the Belkin cable as an alternative cable for HDMI 2.1. I still have reservations about their cable claims without a little more assurance about how they were certified. Zeskit does what they are supposed to do as far as compliance with HDMI.org in product claims but Belkin seems to skirt around that. I suppose a trip to the Belkin site instead of Amazon would be a good idea. But, if Belkin does come thru with an ATC certified cable as well as Zeskit, that's excellent news for the consumer. Now, for those folks whose needs are longer than 25'...........


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Otto Pylot said:


> On an entirely different note, I like your Old Irish Merlin's charm in your sig line .


Thanks, I think is is Celtic and is the spell of making that Merlin speaks to summon the dragon. To make 8K work will take some powerful magic.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Postmoderndesign said:


> Thanks, I think is is Celtic and is the spell of making that Merlin speaks to summon the dragon. To make 8K work will take some powerful magic.


The charm of making. _Serpent's breath, charm of death and life, thy omen of making. _How very appropriate for HDMI 2.1 and 8k .


----------



## Ratman

HDMI from it's inception is the serpent.
Great concept. Horrible results. 
(Wonderful profits.... except for consumers)


----------



## stuup1dmofo

domenicdistefano said:


> Update on my RUPIRO saga that may also answer your question.
> 
> As of this writing RUPIRO absolutely guarantees if you buy one of the their fiber HDMI 2.1 cables of any length it is completely certified to work with the LG OLEDs / RTX 30 series cards and all supported resolutions and modes.
> 
> Only catch is if you purchase one in the US (Amazon link) what you get delivered WILL NOT be one of the corrected ones they just started manufacturing. In my case after contacting them through the Amazon interface without me even asking they provided me with a DHL tracking # of a card already in transit from China to my home with a card hot off of the assembly line. They even told me I could keep the one I received from amazon that has the bug (but will work fine for HDMI 2.0 applications).
> 
> I think this is great customer service. Within just a few weeks of the 3080 / 90 shipping they identified & corrected an issue and shipped me replacement no questions asked.


I am messaging them about buying one of the new ones. They haven't said how to buy one yet though. Also, I can also confirm that the Monoprice SlimRun AV Dynamic HDR Ultra High Speed HDMI Cable does not work with my LG C9 and RTX 3080 at 4K 120. At least not from the batch I bought 9 months ago.


----------



## Otto Pylot

stuup1dmofo said:


> I am messaging them about buying one of the new ones. They haven't said how to buy one yet though. Also, I can also confirm that the Monoprice SlimRun AV Dynamic HDR Ultra High Speed HDMI Cable does not work with my LG C9 and RTX 3080 at 4K 120. At least not from the batch I bought 9 months ago.


Ruipro is working with the 3080s and 3090s to figure out why some of them aren't playing nice with their cables. It could be the way the Nvidia chipsets work with the chipsets in the active cables or vice versa. This is not surprising with a new technology and HDMI chipsets in general.


----------



## stuup1dmofo

Otto Pylot said:


> Ruipro is working with the 3080s and 3090s to figure out why some of them aren't playing nice with their cables. It could be the way the Nvidia chipsets work with the chipsets in the active cables or vice versa. This is not surprising with a new technology and HDMI chipsets in general.


Yeah, early adopter problems. I wonder though if I should wait or just buy a Ruipro now and if it doesnt work, wait for them to send me one of the newer ones from China.


----------



## Otto Pylot

stuup1dmofo said:


> Yeah, early adopter problems. I wonder though if I should wait or just buy a Ruipro now and if it doesnt work, wait for them to send me one of the newer ones from China.


Ruipro cables, as I'm am sure you are aware of, are designed and made in China. I would contact them directly and ask.


----------



## bcabes

stuup1dmofo said:


> Yeah, early adopter problems. I wonder though if I should wait or just buy a Ruipro now and if it doesnt work, wait for them to send me one of the newer ones from China.


I did just get they newer cable as a replacement from Ruipro and based on a sample size of one I would recommend trying to get the newer one. The new one passed the Denon HDMI Diagnostic at at 40Gbps while the older one only got to 18Gbps.


----------



## Otto Pylot

bcabes said:


> I did just get they newer cable as a replacement from Ruipro and based on a sample size of one I would recommend trying to get the newer one. The new one passed the Denon HDMI Diagnostic at at 40Gbps while the older one only got to 18Gbps.


As I mentioned in your other post, the accuracy and reliability of the Denon cable test has been questioned but at least you have a way to empirically compare the cable to the previous one which is helpful.


----------



## bcabes

Otto Pylot said:


> As I mentioned in your other post, the accuracy and reliability of the Denon cable test has been questioned but at least you have a way to empirically compare the cable to the previous one which is helpful.


Yeah, these two threads seem to be have significant overlap, but I posted in both in case not everyone is following both.


----------



## helvetica bold

The ultra high speed Zeskit on Amazon are recommended for 6ft correct? I thought there was a mention of a new batch of those cables or am I mistaken? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otto Pylot

helvetica bold said:


> The ultra high speed Zeskit on Amazon are recommended for 6ft correct? I thought there was a mention of a new batch of those cables or am I mistaken?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I spoke with Zeskit they indicated that the cables currently for sale are certified as UHS HDMI cables but they hadn't received the QR labels yet so they couldn't affix them to the packaging. They expect to receive the QR labels around mid to late November. However, they will have to change the product code to match the labels but the cables are supposed to be the same.

UHS HDMI cables that are certified, and identified as authentic by the QR label, are passive and meet the length requirement of 1m - 3m and possibly up to 5m.


----------



## muscles

I can confirm that the Zeskit 15' cable works and I replaced it with a 30' monoprice fiber optic 8k cable. It also works perfect. 

Greg


----------



## djnb

muscles said:


> I can confirm that the Zeskit 15' cable works and I replaced it with a 30' monoprice fiber optic 8k cable. It also works perfect.
> 
> Greg


The 30' Monoprice works at 4k/120hz 10bit? Which GPU are you using and TV?

Only asking because I'd seen many people saying they couldn't get the Monoprice to work.


----------



## robozepp

Otto Pylot said:


> I might add that the most reliable cable run is a single cable, source to sink, with no wall plates, adapters, extenders, etc in-between. And, active cables should never be daisy-chained to increase their length. Passive cables can, to a point, but 4k HDR is very finicky with its connections so anytime you introduce a "break" in the signal path, the more likely you are to develop issues.


Rather than hoping for success with a very long (and expensive) HDMI cable, you should consider using an HDMI to HDbaseT extender. I'm using this technology as part of a 4x8 HDMI/HDbaseT matrix switch. Furthest TV in the chain is about 200 feet away in another room. Very happy with the results - but pretty pricey ($1,499). You can get a 1x1 extender for much cheaper. There are several out there including this one: Amazon.com: 4K HDR HDbaseT Long Range HDMI Extender Kit 330ft 100m ETHERNET 18GBPS Single CAT5e CAT6 CAT7 2.0B 4K @ 60hz UltraHD YUV 4:4:4 Uncompressed Transmitter Receiver IR RS232 HDCP2.2 CONTROL4 Savant: Home Audio & Theater


----------



## Otto Pylot

muscles said:


> I can confirm that the Zeskit 15' cable works and I replaced it with a 30' monoprice fiber optic 8k cable. It also works perfect.
> 
> Greg


That's good to hear about the Zeskit cable, and not surprising. Active hybrid fiber cables under 25' is an expensive overkill and not really necessary because of the issues with active components and how they communicate with the HDMI chipsets in the source and sink end. Passive cables, under 15' are within the HDMI cable type and length specification for the HDMI 2.1 options sets and if you can get the certified cable (Ultra High Speed HDMI with the QR label) that's the best you can do. The rest is up to the source/sink HDMI chipsets and cable installation. Over that magical 20' - 25' length, you're stuck with an active hybrid fiber which is going to be trial and error as there are no certification standards, at least by HDMI.org, for active cables.


----------



## Otto Pylot

robozepp said:


> Rather than hoping for success with a very long (and expensive) HDMI cable, you should consider using an HDMI to HDbaseT extender. I'm using this technology as part of a 4x8 HDMI/HDbaseT matrix switch. Furthest TV in the chain is about 200 feet away in another room. Very happy with the results - but pretty pricey ($1,499). You can get a 1x1 extender for much cheaper. There are several out there including this one: Amazon.com: 4K HDR HDbaseT Long Range HDMI Extender Kit 330ft 100m ETHERNET 18GBPS Single CAT5e CAT6 CAT7 2.0B 4K @ 60hz UltraHD YUV 4:4:4 Uncompressed Transmitter Receiver IR RS232 HDCP2.2 CONTROL4 Savant: Home Audio & Theater


HDBT is certainly an option but video is still compressed and restricted to the HDMI 2.0 option sets. Until the new Valens VS3000 chipsets are incorporated into HDBT, HDBT will remain limited and not able to move beyond HDMI 2.0. Does ARC work at 200'?


----------



## robozepp

Otto Pylot said:


> HDBT is certainly an option but video is still compressed and restricted to the HDMI 2.0 option sets. Until the new Valens VS3000 chipsets are incorporated into HDBT, HDBT will remain limited and not able to move beyond HDMI 2.0. Does ARC work at 200'?


I have the eARC port on my main room TV (LG CX77 OLED) connected directly to eARC output on my Denon avr-x3700 receiver with 7.2.4 in the main room. Remote TV's over hdbt are not connected to eARC on the Denon, so I'm not sure about ARC functionality at that distance.


----------



## muscles

djnb said:


> The 30' Monoprice works at 4k/120hz 10bit? Which GPU are you using and TV?
> 
> Only asking because I'd seen many people saying they couldn't get the Monoprice to work.


I am using an EVGA 3090 card with a CX77 OLED. I get 10 bit rgb 4:4:4 at 120hz no problem. Doom eternal looks absolutely insane. The cable was $250 though. This is an active fiber cable.

Greg


----------



## Otto Pylot

muscles said:


> I am using an EVGA 3090 card with a CX77 OLED. I get 10 bit rgb 4:4:4 at 120hz no problem. Doom eternal looks absolutely insane. The cable was $250 though. This is an active fiber cable.
> 
> Greg


Which hybrid fiber cable and what is your length? Are you getting everything (eARC, VRR, etc)?


----------



## muscles




----------



## provenflipper

Just got my Zeskit 16’ cable today. Thing seems really well built and is definitely on the thicker side. 

It passed the 40Gbps test on the x4700 multiple times. I also tested a 3ft Monoprice 8K cable, which passed every time and some old cables that failed when I expected them to. 

I’ll be pulling a 5m Ruipro out of the wall tomorrow and will test it when I have both ends available. 

The real tests will come in 3 weeks when the new consoles are here and I can hopefully enjoy some 4K/120 greatness.


----------



## djnb

muscles said:


> View attachment 3049511


Interesting that this cable is working for you. Reviews of the same cable on Amazon are saying they can't get 4k/120hz to work with it. Wonder if yours is from a newer batch - where did you buy it?


----------



## muscles

djnb said:


> Interesting that this cable is working for you. Reviews of the same cable on Amazon are saying they can't get 4k/120hz to work with it. Wonder if yours is from a newer batch - where did you buy it?


Straight from monoprice. Amazon almost never has them in stock. It’d a pricey cable but it definitely works.


----------



## Otto Pylot

provenflipper said:


> Just got my Zeskit 16’ cable today. Thing seems really well built and is definitely on the thicker side.
> 
> It passed the 40Gbps test on the x4700 multiple times. I also tested a 3ft Monoprice 8K cable, which passed every time and some old cables that failed when I expected them to.
> 
> I’ll be pulling a 5m Ruipro out of the wall tomorrow and will test it when I have both ends available.
> 
> The real tests will come in 3 weeks when the new consoles are here and I can hopefully enjoy some 4K/120 greatness.


Keeping up with you in two different threads is certainly a challenge . From the other thread:

As a side note, I will be testing Zeskit's UHS HDMI cables on my two systems around the end of November. This will be mostly for the folks who don't have HDMI 2.1 devices but may in the future and want to know how these cables perform with the HDMI 2.0 option sets and older systems now. Zeskit is still collecting data on compatibility with their new cables and may make some changes to them so that's why we're waiting to test until the end of November.


----------



## christofin

I'm checking in to report that the 40 foot Monoprice Slimrun fiber cable did not work for me above the HDMI 2.0b bandwidth, so anything above 4K/60hz/8bit/444 or the equivalent will just blackscreen. I see someone else in this thread got theirs to work, but the one I purchased from Amazon did not work. It just arrived today.


----------



## Otto Pylot

christofin said:


> I'm checking in to report that the 40 foot Monoprice Slimrun fiber cable did not work for me above the HDMI 2.0b bandwidth, so anything above 4K/60hz/8bit/444 or the equivalent will just blackscreen. I see someone else in this thread got theirs to work, but the one I purchased from Amazon did not work. It just arrived today.


That's unfortunate. It's still going to be trial and error until the bugs get worked out.


----------



## christofin

Otto Pylot said:


> That's unfortunate. It's still going to be trial and error until the bugs get worked out.


Yup. I've had 18gbps HDMI cables from Monoprice in the past that didn't work at their advertised speed either, so I'm probably going to avoid Monoprice as a brand. I'll just wait it out at this point until there's a model that is working for the majority of people who buy it.


----------



## Otto Pylot

christofin said:


> Yup. I've had 18gbps HDMI cables from Monoprice in the past that didn't work at their advertised speed either, so I'm probably going to avoid Monoprice as a brand. I'll just wait it out at this point until there's a model that is working for the majority of people who buy it.


I've had excellent results with the BJC Premium High Speed HDMI cables and HDMI 2.0 but that was under 25'.


----------



## muscles

UPDATE ON THE 30' Monoprice fiber 8k cable! 

It actually does not work as intended. I have my computer hooked up to 2 different Pre's, one is a mcintosh and I use a USB from the computer to it for music and sometimes gaming. I tried using the computer to an AVR with eARC. When I output audio and video the picture will flash intermittently. Tested again with the mcintosh Pre and it worked perfect as long as I didn't output audio via HDMI. Very strange, sorry for the confusion.

Greg


----------



## Otto Pylot

muscles said:


> UPDATE ON THE 30' Monoprice fiber 8k cable!
> 
> It actually does not work as intended. I have my computer hooked up to 2 different Pre's, one is a mcintosh and I use a USB from the computer to it for music and sometimes gaming. I tried using the computer to an AVR with eARC. When I output audio and video the picture will flash intermittently. Tested again with the mcintosh Pre and it worked perfect as long as I didn't output audio via HDMI. Very strange, sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Greg


Just to be clear, none of your devices are HDMI 2.1, correct?


----------



## muscles

Otto Pylot said:


> Just to be clear, none of your devices are HDMI 2.1, correct?


Just the computer and the TV. I hook the computer directly to the tv and then use eARC to AVR.


----------



## djnb

Had a message from RuiPro this morning: They confirmed with their own tests that their new HDMI fibre cable does not work with the C9 OLED after all (at 4k/120hz via RTX 3080/90) - they have only had it tested working properly with the CX. As such they are going to do some more work and testing with the C9 and then send me a replacement to try.


----------



## Otto Pylot

djnb said:


> Had a message from RuiPro this morning: They confirmed with their own tests that their new HDMI fibre cable does not work with the C9 OLED after all (at 4k/120hz via RTX 3080/90) - they have only had it tested working properly with the CX. As such they are going to do some more work and testing with the C9 and then send me a replacement to try.


Yep. Sales have been suspended (at least directly from Ruipro) until further testing/investigation. This may take awhile.


----------



## 3080_

I've been lurking and following this post trying to find a longer (12m) cable to connect my 3080 to my LG C9. Just got this message from Ruipro last night:



> Hope you are well and thank you for your interest in our cable and you kind cooperation.
> After day and night hard working we have found the solution to solve the potential compatibility issue for some TVs now.
> We would like to arrange our 'GEN3' 8K fiber HDMI cable new replacement to you again within the next week for double confirmation.
> May I ask if OK? Thank you


I will update when I am able to test the replacement cable.


----------



## Otto Pylot

3080_ said:


> I've been lurking and following this post trying to find a longer (12m) cable to connect my 3080 to my LG C9. Just got this message from Ruipro last night:
> 
> 
> 
> I will update when I am able to test the replacement cable.


Yep. I'm waiting for them to send me some of the new cables for testing. 12m? Just be careful with the installation if this is in-wall.


----------



## christofin

djnb said:


> Had a message from RuiPro this morning: They confirmed with their own tests that their new HDMI fibre cable does not work with the C9 OLED after all (at 4k/120hz via RTX 3080/90) - they have only had it tested working properly with the CX. As such they are going to do some more work and testing with the C9 and then send me a replacement to try.


I got a similar message from them.


----------



## Otto Pylot

christofin said:


> I got a similar message from them.


Yep. And it's unclear to them if the issue is with their chipsets or are there subtle differences between the C9 and CX HDMI chipsets. Whatever the reason, I know Ruipro is working long hours on the compatibility issue. I had pointed out some compatibility issues last year when I was testing their first gen 8k cables, but that was only for HDMI 2.0. I removed their 8k cables from my system and reinstalled the first gen 4k cables and haven't had an issue since.


----------



## ssj3rd

Just checking: there is no tested cable that works with 40-50 (12-15m) feet, correct?

Hmm I’m thinking about ordering myself about six or seven HDMi 2.1 cables with 50 feet and then just simple try and error.
Of course with Amazon.

My 3070 is miraculously arriving tomorrow to me, I still can’t believe it.


----------



## Otto Pylot

ssj3rd said:


> Just checking: there is no tested cable that works with 40-50 (12-15m) feet, correct?
> 
> Hmm I’m thinking about ordering myself about six or seven HDMi 2.1 cables with 50 feet and then just simple try and error.
> Of course with Amazon.
> 
> My 3070 is miraculously arriving tomorrow to me, I still can’t believe it.


There are no, nor will ther ever be, a 100% guarantee that a specific cable will work with any setup and installation. You'll just have to try a couple of hybrid fiber cables and test thoroughly before final installation. I would start with the latest generation of the Ruipro8k. At 40'-50' I'm assuming that you are using a conduit if you don't have easy access.

Oh, and there are no "HDMI 2.1 cables". There are cables that have been tested by the mfr in-house to see if they can pass all or some of the HDMI 2.1 options but that's it. Certified Ultra High Speed HDMI cables will be passive only and limited to 15' maximum.


----------



## domenicdistefano

*UPDATE on RUIPRO cable situation*;

They are sending me a new Gen 3 cable direct from China. Supposedly working with both CX and C9 now.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Let us know how it works.


----------



## domenicdistefano

Otto Pylot said:


> Let us know how it works.


I have both model TVs but just no RTX card yet unfortunately....


----------



## ssj3rd

And where can I order this Gen3 from RUIPRO?


----------



## Otto Pylot

ssj3rd said:


> And where can I order this Gen3 from RUIPRO?


The Gen 3 Ruipro 8k cables will look the same as the previous version only they will have a green label stamped with "Ruipro 8k-Gen 3" and the box will also have the same label. They can be purchased thru Amazon US but you must click on the option "Ships from Ruipro-US". It will take about 4-6 weeks for Amazon to fulfill the order. They have been tested with the 3080/3090 GPUs and the LG C9 and CX and shown to be compatible.


----------



## domenicdistefano

ssj3rd said:


> And where can I order this Gen3 from RUIPRO?


In my case I originally purchased the 15' cable and contacted them via Amazon. As soon as the "Gen 2" cable was completed they drop shipped me one from China via DHL. Upon learning about the C9 issue I contacted them again (I have both CX and C9s). They are now sending me a Gen 3 cable from China. I am very happy with their ongoing support and commitment to their product. I cant believe how fast they are revising and shipping the new revisions / cables.


----------



## Otto Pylot

domenicdistefano said:


> In my case I originally purchased the 15' cable and contacted them via Amazon. As soon as the "Gen 2" cable was completed they drop shipped me one from China via DHL. Upon learning about the C9 issue I contacted them again (I have both CX and C9s). They are now sending me a Gen 3 cable from China. I am very happy with their ongoing support and commitment to their product. I cant believe how fast they are revising and shipping the new revisions / cables.


I can tell you that they are working long hours and weekends to get these issues worked out. Their Customer Support is really top notch. It helps that they design their own chipsets so they have access and control over modifications. That's also a reason why they are so expensive.


----------



## ssj3rd

I think with the release of the new consoles in the next weeks there will be a run on the „HDMI 2.1“ cables and this is is a good thing for us:
More manufacturers will switch to the new cables, more experience will be shared which cable is running and which not and so on.

btw: the RUIPRO is waaay to expensive, I will wait until December and take another look at the market and this thread or another console/cable/2.1 related thread


----------



## Zachwagon

Otto Pylot said:


> The Gen 3 Ruipro 8k cables will look the same as the previous version only they will have a green label stamped with "Ruipro 8k-Gen 3" and the box will also have the same label. They can be purchased thru Amazon US but you must click on the option "Ships from Ruipro-US". It will take about 4-6 weeks for Amazon to fulfill the order. They have been tested with the 3080/3090 GPUs and the LG C9 and CX and shown to be compatible.


Do you have any insights into how this might work if I used their 33ft model to connect my RTX 3080 with my Sony X900H? Is the testing only on the LG models / does it matter?

I may end up with a CX if Sony doesn't fix the 4k/120hz mode on this TV with their next firmware update, but regardless I'm looking for a cable to run behind the walls with brush plates that can do 4k/120Hz with VRR.


----------



## Otto Pylot

ssj3rd said:


> I think with the release of the new consoles in the next weeks there will be a run on the „HDMI 2.1“ cables and this is is a good thing for us:
> More manufacturers will switch to the new cables, more experience will be shared which cable is running and which not and so on.
> 
> btw: the RUIPRO is waaay to expensive, I will wait until December and take another look at the market and this thread or another console/cable/2.1 related thread


I used to say that the cost of the cable was not indicative of quality (think Monster or AudioQuest) for the HDMI 2.0 and below options sets. Now, with 4k HDR and beyond (HDMI 2.1), the technology involved to get hybrid fiber cables to work at longer lengths is complicated. And, if a mfr like Ruipro uses proprietary technology and does all of the design, R&D, QC/QA in-house, that's expensive. Adding to that the excellent customer support (quick responses and Lifetime Warranties) the cost is passed on to the customer. There will be, and are, quite a few fiber and hybrid fiber cables available, but most use common components and contract out for the mfr and testing of the cables, so......


----------



## Brettcp

Zachwagon said:


> Do you have any insights into how this might work if I used their 33ft model to connect my RTX 3080 with my Sony X900H? Is the testing only on the LG models / does it matter?
> 
> I may end up with a CX if Sony doesn't fix the 4k/120hz mode on this TV with their next firmware update, but regardless I'm looking for a cable to run behind the walls with brush plates that can do 4k/120Hz with VRR.


I just got tracking info - will have the 100ft Gen 3 cable delivered to me on Wednesday and will test. I have an EVGA RTX 3090 FTW3 Ultra and a Sony X900H (85") with the new firmware. Will report back once its delivered and I test it.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Zachwagon said:


> Do you have any insights into how this might work if I used their 33ft model to connect my RTX 3080 with my Sony X900H? Is the testing only on the LG models / does it matter?
> 
> I may end up with a CX if Sony doesn't fix the 4k/120hz mode on this TV with their next firmware update, but regardless I'm looking for a cable to run behind the walls with brush plates that can do 4k/120Hz with VRR.


33' is doable with the Gen-3 8k cables. Ruipro tested with the C9 and CX against the 3080/3090s because that's what most of the issues were with. C9 had issues, CX didn't. As to the Sony tv's, it all depends on whose HDMI 2.1 chispsets they used and how the firmware update will work with the Ruipro chipsets. HDMI firmware updates with active cables can cause issues but no one knows until the update is pushed out and tested with the cable and the source. The cable could be fine but the the update could have issues with the 3080. Trial and error is the word of the day.

As to @Brettcp, his run is 100' (very long for any cable) and yours is only 33'. Big difference.


----------



## djnb

My replacement Gen 3 cable also on the way (from HK!) thanks to the fine people at RuiPro. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Zachwagon

Otto Pylot said:


> 33' is doable with the Gen-3 8k cables. Ruipro tested with the C9 and CX against the 3080/3090s because that's what most of the issues were with. C9 had issues, CX didn't. As to the Sony tv's, it all depends on whose HDMI 2.1 chispsets they used and how the firmware update will work with the Ruipro chipsets. HDMI firmware updates with active cables can cause issues but no one knows until the update is pushed out and tested with the cable and the source. The cable could be fine but the the update could have issues with the 3080. Trial and error is the word of the day.
> 
> As to @Brettcp, his run is 100' (very long for any cable) and yours is only 33'. Big difference.


I appreciate the response. The 4k/120Hz update is pushed out on the Sony, just not the VRR component but I get where you are coming from.

I actually ended up ordering an LG CX to replace my Sony and the Ruipro 33' 8k cable off Amazon (shipped from Ruipro) like you suggested. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Zachwagon said:


> I appreciate the response. The 4k/120Hz update is pushed out on the Sony, just not the VRR component but I get where you are coming from.
> 
> I actually ended up ordering an LG CX to replace my Sony and the Ruipro 33' 8k cable off Amazon (shipped from Ruipro) like you suggested. Hopefully it works.


Let us know if you get the cable with the "Ruipro8k Gen-3" label on it and how it works.


----------



## djnb

So I got my Gen3 RuiPro 15m cable - tested going from RTX3080 to C9.

Initially things seemed great. 4k120hz with 8/10/12 bit at both RGB and 4:4:4 all working and can see the desktop. This is a big step forward - could see nothing with the gen2 cable!

But unfortunately it's not perfect, at least at 4:4:4 10 bit. I then went on to play Rocket League and unfortunately every 10-20 minutes I get a brief, sporadic signal drop. Obviously a killer for a multi player game. Sometimes for 1-2 seconds, and then the sound might drop out too permanently on some occasions.. other times loses signal completely to the point I have to disconnect and reconnect the cable. It's frustrating because it will work fine for 10-20 minutes. Thinking I'm losing my mind, I switched back to my 2m Belkin copper and still have no such issues there.

I'm going to test for a few days before giving feedback to RuiPro, to see if it's the same in 8 bit or 12 bit or RGB etc. See if I can narrow the issue down.


----------



## ssj3rd

So even RuiPro can’t deliver?
I was expecting this, so each one have to try & error, like always.


----------



## djnb

ssj3rd said:


> So even RuiPro can’t deliver?
> I was expecting this, so each one have to try & error, like always.


I'll keep testing the cable. It's frustrating because the issue is so sporadic. But definitely doesn't happen with my copper cable. At this point I've decided to give up, will rearrange my room so the PC is closer to the TV and stick with copper.


----------



## Otto Pylot

djnb said:


> So I got my Gen3 RuiPro 15m cable - tested going from RTX3080 to C9.
> 
> Initially things seemed great. 4k120hz with 8/10/12 bit at both RGB and 4:4:4 all working and can see the desktop. This is a big step forward - could see nothing with the gen2 cable!
> 
> But unfortunately it's not perfect, at least at 4:4:4 10 bit. I then went on to play Rocket League and unfortunately every 10-20 minutes I get a brief, sporadic signal drop. Obviously a killer for a multi player game. Sometimes for 1-2 seconds, and then the sound might drop out too permanently on some occasions.. other times loses signal completely to the point I have to disconnect and reconnect the cable. It's frustrating because it will work fine for 10-20 minutes. Thinking I'm losing my mind, I switched back to my 2m Belkin copper and still have no such issues there.
> 
> I'm going to test for a few days before giving feedback to RuiPro, to see if it's the same in 8 bit or 12 bit or RGB etc. See if I can narrow the issue down.


Just curious, but why do you need to push 4:4:4 chroma? If you can keep your run under 15', then yeah, a passive cable would probably be your best bet. And with UHS High Speed HDMI cables, with the QR label of authenticity, coming to market probably within weeks, the wait shouldn't be too long. Active cables are good, but when trying to get two different sets of chipsets to work nicely with each other (cable and HDMI port) on a brand new technology, communication issues are bound to happen so keeping it simple is the best, and probably most reliable approach.


----------



## Zachwagon

djnb said:


> So I got my Gen3 RuiPro 15m cable - tested going from RTX3080 to C9.
> 
> Initially things seemed great. 4k120hz with 8/10/12 bit at both RGB and 4:4:4 all working and can see the desktop. This is a big step forward - could see nothing with the gen2 cable!
> 
> But unfortunately it's not perfect, at least at 4:4:4 10 bit. I then went on to play Rocket League and unfortunately every 10-20 minutes I get a brief, sporadic signal drop. Obviously a killer for a multi player game. Sometimes for 1-2 seconds, and then the sound might drop out too permanently on some occasions.. other times loses signal completely to the point I have to disconnect and reconnect the cable. It's frustrating because it will work fine for 10-20 minutes. Thinking I'm losing my mind, I switched back to my 2m Belkin copper and still have no such issues there.
> 
> I'm going to test for a few days before giving feedback to RuiPro, to see if it's the same in 8 bit or 12 bit or RGB etc. See if I can narrow the issue down.


Well, that's not encouraging. My 10m 3rd gen cable is supposed to arrive Tuesday (based on DHL tracking) to use with my 3080 and LG CX. I'll report back here if I have the same issues at my length.

For me, if it doesn't work at 4k/120Hz 4:4:4 10 bit then I'll probably re-jig my setup to make my Zeskit copper cables feasible.


----------



## Otto Pylot

djnb said:


> I'll keep testing the cable. It's frustrating because the issue is so sporadic. But definitely doesn't happen with my copper cable. At this point I've decided to give up, will rearrange my room so the PC is closer to the TV and stick with copper.


Somebody just posted that they had issues with the Gen-3 cable but switching HDMI ports on the Nvidia card solved the issue, at least for now.


----------



## Zachwagon

Otto Pylot said:


> Somebody just posted that they had issues with the Gen-3 cable but switching HDMI ports on the Nvidia card solved the issue, at least for now.


FYI: This advice isn't going to help most people. AFAIK there is only 1 board partner making RTX 3000 series cards with multiple HDMI 2.1 ports and that's Asus. Every other brand of GPU (including those direct from Nvidia) has 1xHDMI 2.1, 3x DP 1.4 for outputs.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Zachwagon said:


> FYI: This advice isn't going to help most people. AFAIK there is only 1 board partner making RTX 3000 series cards with multiple HDMI 2.1 ports and that's Asus. Every other brand of GPU (including those direct from Nvidia) has 1xHDMI 2.1, 3x DP 1.4 for outputs.


The poster didn't specify who the card was made from. The assumption was Nvidia because that's what most people appear to have, so thanks for the correction/information.

It's really unfortunate but it appears that initially, the gamers are getting screwed because the device mfrs have not worked closely with the cable mfrs to overcome the distance and HDMI 2.1 implementation hurdles. The device mfrs are just leaving it up to the cable mfrs to get their cables to work with their devices. It would seem that once the device mfrs sell their product, it's not their problem if there are connection issues.


----------



## ssj3rd

Like I said before, simply wait a few weeks until the PS5 and XSX are released, then you simple have to read the tons of Amazon Reviews.
Furthermore on 18th the RDNA2 graphic cards will released as well, so another HDMI 2.1 player enters the Market, 

That’s how I will handle this whole thing, just wait and let the masses handle the job


----------



## djnb

Otto Pylot said:


> Just curious, but why do you need to push 4:4:4 chroma? If you can keep your run under 15', then yeah, a passive cable would probably be your best bet. And with UHS High Speed HDMI cables, with the QR label of authenticity, coming to market probably within weeks, the wait shouldn't be too long. Active cables are good, but when trying to get two different sets of chipsets to work nicely with each other (cable and HDMI port) on a brand new technology, communication issues are bound to happen so keeping it simple is the best, and probably most reliable approach.


Well, it's either 4:4:4 or RGB, there's no other option. Not on the RTX 3080 at 120hz.


----------



## Otto Pylot

djnb said:


> Well, it's either 4:4:4 or RGB, there's no other option. Not on the RTX 3080 at 120hz.


I guess that makes sense for gamers. Lame if you ask me but again, HDMI 2.1 is targeted for the gamer's at present, not videophiles, so we'll see how this plays out down the road.


----------



## Zachwagon

ssj3rd said:


> Like I said before, simply wait a few weeks until the PS5 and XSX are released, then you simple have to read the tons of Amazon Reviews.
> Furthermore on 18th the RDNA2 graphic cards will released as well, so another HDMI 2.1 player enters the Market,
> 
> That’s how I will handle this whole thing, just wait and let the masses handle the job


Wait on the masses to do what? There's already plenty of proven 48gbps passive cables on the market that are affordable. I have 2 (8ft and 10ft) Zeskit cables that fully support HDMI 2.1 features between my RTX 3080 and LG CX. The only thing still up-in-the-air are what active cables work appropriately.

Console owners reviews are going to be a complete crap shoot. First of all, how many will actually own a HDMI 2.1 4k/120Hz capable TV? How many of these "masses" even understand what VRR is, let alone why they should turn it on? I'll bet thousands will buy 2.1 cables thinking they need it for 4k/60Hz, because it says HDMI 2.1 on the console box. Those people are going to leave fantastic reviews all over Amazon. Fantastically useless reviews.

The RDNA2 GPUs is a fair point, but again the amount of people like myself and others ITT who buy enthusiast level cards and displays is pretty small. That's of course assuming the stock situation doesn't end up just like RTX 3000 series.

I'm not saying it won't get better going forward, but I am saying I trust individuals with the knowledge (and proper equipment) to test active 2.1 HDMI options over the reviews we'll get from the masses.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Zachwagon said:


> Wait on the masses to do what? There's already plenty of proven 48gbps passive cables on the market that are affordable. I have 2 (8ft and 10ft) Zeskit cables that fully support HDMI 2.1 features between my RTX 3080 and LG CX. The only thing still up-in-the-air are what active cables work appropriately.


Plenty of "proven" HDMI cables for the HDMI 2.1 option sets? I haven't seen any yet with the certified QR label. Zeskit claims their cables are certified for HDMI 2.1 but they haven't received the labels yet from HDMI LA to affix to the packaging. Until that happens....... Belkin and supposedly AudioQuest are in the same boat. And certification doesn't really prove anything. It just gives the consumer more confidence that the cable has gone thru a rigorous, standardized certification program approved by HDMI.org for the HDMI 2.1 option sets and should perform as expected. As far as active cables go, some are working with the RTX cards and the C9/CX niw. But there will never be a certified active cable. It's going to be trial and error for a long time. Distance is the killer for HDMI.


----------



## Zachwagon

Otto Pylot said:


> Plenty of "proven" HDMI cables for the HDMI 2.1 option sets? I haven't seen any yet with the certified QR label. Zeskit claims their cables are certified for HDMI 2.1 but they haven't received the labels yet from HDMI LA to affix to the packaging. Until that happens....... Belkin and supposedly AudioQuest are in the same boat. And certification doesn't really prove anything. It just gives the consumer more confidence that the cable has gone thru a rigorous, standardized certification program approved by HDMI.org for the HDMI 2.1 option sets and should perform as expected. As far as active cables go, some are working with the RTX cards and the C9/CX niw. But there will never be a certified active cable. It's going to be trial and error for a long time. Distance is the killer for HDMI.


Yes, proven as in that many RTX 3000 users have tested them to work; not that they have the official HDMI certification. I'm aware of all of these caveats about what certification means, distance challenges, etc.

Literally none of that changes what I said about the masses. Maybe you missed the context?The context was that I wouldn't trust the "masses" to know if a HDMI 2.1 cable is properly working anytime soon, because most of them won't even have the right display/source or knowledge of even know what to look for (e..g VRR support).


----------



## Otto Pylot

Zachwagon said:


> Yes, proven as in that many RTX 3000 users have tested them to work; not that they have the official HDMI certification. I'm aware of all of these caveats about what certification means, distance challenges, etc.
> 
> Literally none of that changes what I said about the masses. Maybe you missed the context?The context was that I wouldn't trust the "masses" to know if a HDMI 2.1 cable is properly working anytime soon, because most of them won't even have the right display/source or knowledge of even know what to look for (e..g VRR support).


I would agree with that. Most of the discussion around HDMI 2.1 is coming from gamers, so one would assume that they are current with what HDMI 2.1 option sets are geared towards gaming (VRR, QFT, ALLM) but I guess the assumption is don't assume anything.


----------



## ssj3rd

In Germany for example you can’t buy a Zeskit cable, you have to import it.

Fun fact:
from the PS5 tests yesterday, digital foundry has found out that VRR and ALLM is not working on PS5.


----------



## Otto Pylot

ssj3rd said:


> In Germany for example you can’t buy a Zeskit cable, you have to import it.
> 
> Fun fact:
> from the PS5 tests yesterday, digital foundry has found out that VRR and ALLM is not working on PS5.


Uh oh. Another blow to the gamers. Has that been verified or was that just a one-off observation?


----------



## ssj3rd

K


Otto Pylot said:


> Uh oh. Another blow to the gamers. Has that been verified or was that just a one-off observation?


Digital Foundry: 








PlayStation 5 review: welcome to the next generation


The Digital Foundry verdict: Sony has delivered a hugely impressive, premium machine with great games that really feels like it ushers in a new generation of ga




www.eurogamer.net


----------



## Otto Pylot

ssj3rd said:


> K
> 
> 
> Digital Foundry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PlayStation 5 review: welcome to the next generation
> 
> 
> The Digital Foundry verdict: Sony has delivered a hugely impressive, premium machine with great games that really feels like it ushers in a new generation of ga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurogamer.net


That's unfortunate. Hopefully that can be corrected with a future upgrade. I can already see folks complaining that the cables are to blame.


----------



## bryantc

Just wanted to give another Thumbs Up to Zeskit cables. I've been using their longest 16 ft cable with my RTX 3090 for the last month and it works perfectly with 4K 120 HDR RGB 4:4:4 12bit G-Sync (that's a mouthful) and 8K 60.

I had handshake issues where I had to always unplug the cable after startup but that has been (mostly) fixed by a new TV firmware update and probably has nothing to do with the cable.


----------



## Otto Pylot

bryantc said:


> Just wanted to give another Thumbs Up to Zeskit cables. I've been using their longest 16 ft cable with my RTX 3090 for the last month and it works perfectly with 4K 120 HDR RGB 4:4:4 12bit G-Sync (that's a mouthful) and 8K 60.
> 
> I had handshake issues where I had to always unplug the cable after startup but that has been (mostly) fixed by a new TV firmware update and probably has nothing to do with the cable.


That's good news. Thanks for posting. I'm still waiting for Zeskit to send me the cables with the QR labels for testing but I suspect they will perform the same. I think passive really is the way to go for now.


----------



## 3080_

Update on the 12m Gen3 RuiPro between a AORUS 3090 <----> LG C9 running 5.00.03. Desktop shows @ 4k120hz 4:4:4 but any motion/activity causes screen artifacts and eventually the signal dropping. Tried all 3 HDMI ports on my card, tried powering from the source and display side - couldn't get it to work. Bummer - seems like they're close but not quite there yet


----------



## Jeff Saylor

3080_ said:


> Update on the 12m Gen3 RuiPro between a AORUS 3090 <----> LG C9 running 5.00.03. Desktop shows @ 4k120hz 4:4:4 but any motion/activity causes screen artifacts and eventually the signal dropping. Tried all 3 HDMI ports on my card, tried powering from the source and display side - couldn't get it to work. Bummer - seems like they're close but not quite there yet


Damn, I just ordered this too. 10m version though.


----------



## 3080_

After looking at some other posts, I tried disconnecting all displayport displays and just use the single output to the TV. Had a little better running the display at 4k120hz but not at 4:4:4. I've got some more testing to do but it's certainly not a reliable connection.


----------



## Zachwagon

3080_ said:


> After looking at some other posts, I tried disconnecting all displayport displays and just use the single output to the TV. Had a little better running the display at 4k120hz but not at 4:4:4. I've got some more testing to do but it's certainly not a reliable connection.


Damn.


3080_ said:


> Update on the 12m Gen3 RuiPro between a AORUS 3090 <----> LG C9 running 5.00.03. Desktop shows @ 4k120hz 4:4:4 but any motion/activity causes screen artifacts and eventually the signal dropping. Tried all 3 HDMI ports on my card, tried powering from the source and display side - couldn't get it to work. Bummer - seems like they're close but not quite there yet


Well crap. Is this the 3rd gen of the ruipro (I think it's marked somewhere on the cable termination) you are testing? My 10m 3rd gen is arriving tomorrow and this has me a little concerned.


----------



## Jeff Saylor

RUIPRO just sent me a message on Amazon that they are still having compatibility issues that will take 5 days to resolve, and asked if I was willing to wait.

So I’m guessing Gen 4 is on the way?


----------



## Otto Pylot

Jeff Saylor said:


> RUIPRO just sent me a message on Amazon that they are still having compatibility issues that will take 5 days to resolve, and asked if I was willing to wait.
> 
> So I’m guessing Gen 4 is on the way?


I haven't heard about a Gen-4 cable, and I just talked to them last week. What ever they call it, at least Ruipro is actively working on a fix.


----------



## ssj3rd

I will wait until Gen9, that’s my lucky number.


----------



## Zachwagon

Jeff Saylor said:


> RUIPRO just sent me a message on Amazon that they are still having compatibility issues that will take 5 days to resolve, and asked if I was willing to wait.
> 
> So I’m guessing Gen 4 is on the way?


Weird. My Gen 3 10m cable got here today and on first glance I am not having any issues. I will be testing it thoroughly over the next week or so, but if there are issues hopefully they will send me the fixed version they told you about.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Zachwagon said:


> Weird. My Gen 3 10m cable got here today and on first glance I am not having any issues. I will be testing it thoroughly over the next week or so, but if there are issues hopefully they will send me the fixed version they told you about.


As always, let us know after your testing.


----------



## christofin

UPDATE: Ruipro Gen 3 version works at the full bandwidth with my LG C9! I ordered the 12m cable. Haven't tested Gsync or reliability yet but the first results are promising.


----------



## Otto Pylot

christofin said:


> UPDATE: Ruipro Gen 3 version works at the full bandwidth with my LG C9! I ordered the 12m cable. Haven't tested Gsync or reliability yet but the first results are promising.


Glad it worked. You're posting in two threads so it would be best to stick to one. It's easier for followups and Search.


----------



## Jeff Saylor

Otto Pylot said:


> I haven't heard about a Gen-4 cable, and I just talked to them last week. What ever they call it, at least Ruipro is actively working on a fix.


Here’s the latest communication from Ruipro:

Dear Jeffrey,
Thank you so much for your great support on us.
The 3000 series GPU may have a splash screen issue on some devices. We will solve this problem as soon as possible.
Don't worry, this length of cable (33ft) is avaliable.
Mandy H
Best Regards
RUIPRO SERVICE TEAM


----------



## Otto Pylot

Jeff Saylor said:


> Here’s the latest communication from Ruipro:
> 
> Dear Jeffrey,
> Thank you so much for your great support on us.
> The 3000 series GPU may have a splash screen issue on some devices. We will solve this problem as soon as possible.
> Don't worry, this length of cable (33ft) is avaliable.
> Mandy H
> Best Regards
> RUIPRO SERVICE TEAM


Yeah, I talked to them this morning. Device compatibility will continue to be an issue but will slowly get resolved, unless future device firmware updates creates more issues. HDMI is not HDMI across the board. You got to hand to Ruipro though for them not giving up on their products and customer base. That should make some folks feel better about this whole HDMI 2.1 mess, which is not entirely the cable mfrs fault. They are always playing catchup to the device/chip mfrs. Video technology will always outpace connection technology.


----------



## ssj3rd

@*Otto Pylot*

You are not by any chance a Ruipro employee? You can’t oversee the fact, that every post of yours is full of praise for Ruipro, it’s a Little bit creepy to be honest, like a Fanboy or something like that


----------



## Otto Pylot

ssj3rd said:


> @*Otto Pylot*
> 
> You are not by any chance a Ruipro employee? You can’t oversee the fact, that every post of yours is full of praise for Ruipro, it’s a Little bit creepy to be honest, like a Fanboy or something like that


No. I have nothing to do with Ruipro other than they have sent me cables to test and have shared some industry info with me that is not widely available. I've also been talking to Zeskit about their passive, UHS HDMI cables and will be testing them around the end of the month as well. Personally, I don't care about HDMI 2.1 because I'm not a gamer and that's who HDMI 2.1 is currently aimed at. It will be a very long time before source material and 12-bit panels are generally available to take full advantage of all the HDMI 2.1 is supposed to offer so I can wait. Ruipro had asked me to test short length hybrid fiber cables (<25') to see how well they would work for the HDMI 2.0 options so I did and that just naturally shifted to longer lengths and eventually the HDMI 2.1 option sets.

Ruipro is not the only one who makes solid, reliable hybrid fiber cables but that's the only company who has been willing to share a lot of info with me (how they do their testing, mfr'ing, test data, etc). They do have a very good support system setup as well so that's why I recommend them.

As far as cable run less than 25', I would not recommend Ruipro, or any hybrid fiber cable for that matter, but would recommend the UHS HDMI cables from someone like Zeskit. Runs over 25', Ruipro, only because of the reasons I have mentioned above.


----------



## ssj3rd

Ah ok, then: Mea Culpa


----------



## Otto Pylot

ssj3rd said:


> Ah ok, then: Mea Culpa


No offense taken. It was a fair comment.


----------



## solidus28

LG CX 77 here. Received my Xbox Series X and rather than using the cable that came with it, I connected it to the same cable my Xbox One X was connected to, an 8ft Monoprice DynamicView Ultra 8K Premium High Speed HDMI Cable. System was fine with me setting it to 4K 120hz. I played for a few hours today with Forza Horizon 4, Resident Evil 2, and Ori, all of which played without issue. Guessing only Forza would come close to utilizing higher bandwidth with recent updates, but all is well so far. Only thing I've noticed so far is cutouts in the startup animation audio, but if that's the worst thing that happens, I can live with it.

Also should note, I tested three different 8 ft, one 6 ft and one 3 ft cables on my Denon 6700H and none of them passed beyond 18Gbps. I've been super worried, but glad everything is smooth so far.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## solidus28

Delete


----------



## Scott_Pilgrim

I'm one of the people waiting for a 10m Ruipro cable, just got this email around midnight. I will report back asap when I get it (EVGA 3080 and a 65" cx located way far from the pc). 

Sorry for disturbing you.
We have shipped the product and it will arrive at your side soon. Hope you like it ! And we are looking forward to your feedback.
Have a good day!
Mandy H
Best Regards
RUIPRO SERVICE TEAM


----------



## Otto Pylot

Scott_Pilgrim said:


> I'm one of the people waiting for a 10m Ruipro cable, just got this email around midnight. I will report back asap when I get it (EVGA 3080 and a 65" cx located way far from the pc).
> 
> Sorry for disturbing you.
> We have shipped the product and it will arrive at your side soon. Hope you like it ! And we are looking forward to your feedback.
> Have a good day!
> Mandy H
> Best Regards
> RUIPRO SERVICE TEAM


As I mentioned in my other post, I just received a box of Ruipro 8k Gen-3 cables (and their new X series as well) for testing. The product code is SNAOC21V101A02. These are the latest interation. The last time I talked to them, they indicated that they were not going to change the product code or affix a "Gen-4" label to them. The included voltage inserter appears to be a bit more substantial that the first one that was included with the 8k cables and is actually labeled as a "5V USB Power Inserter" with a product code of MFN-SN5VHDMI V2 on the connector end. The entire length of the inserter is 21". There's also a nice little instruction card on how to connect the inserter if one needs it with a nice little reminder to test the cable first and to use a conduit if installing in the ceiling.


----------



## markrubin

Hello sorry if this is the wrong thread:
I bought the Ruipro 5V power insertor to use with a Ruipro fiber cable feeding an LG C9: also want to try it with a Kaleidescape Strato
could someone point me to how/where to connect it?
also is there any possibility of damage to connected devices?
tia


----------



## Otto Pylot

markrubin said:


> Hello sorry if this is the wrong thread:
> I bought the Ruipro 5V power insertor to use with a Ruipro fiber cable feeding an LG C9: also want to try it with a Kaleidescape Strato
> could someone point me to how/where to connect it?
> also is there any possibility of damage to connected devices?
> tia


A power inserter can be connected at either end, source or sink. I think most folks try the source end first. I've done both during my initial testing of the Ruipro 8k cables and never saw a difference, but then again I didn't have any issues to begin with. Given the length of the inserter cable (the original ones were 17", then new ones 21") I used a USB 3.0 extension cable (1') to give me some extra room to connect it to my device's USB ports (which were on the front of the units). As far as the Kaleidoscape Strato goes, I can't imagine that it could damage it in any way but I have no experience with that device at all. Sometimes the inserters work (correct the issues) and sometimes they don't.

I believe that the Ruipro power inserters are 5v/500mA but I'd have to go back and check my notes.


----------



## Scott_Pilgrim

Otto Pylot said:


> As I mentioned in my other post, I just received a box of Ruipro 8k Gen-3 cables (and their new X series as well) for testing. The product code is SNAOC21V101A02. These are the latest interation. The last time I talked to them, they indicated that they were not going to change the product code or affix a "Gen-4" label to them. The included voltage inserter appears to be a bit more substantial that the first one that was included with the 8k cables and is actually labeled as a "5V USB Power Inserter" with a product code of MFN-SN5VHDMI V2 on the connector end. The entire length of the inserter is 21". There's also a nice little instruction card on how to connect the inserter if one needs it with a nice little reminder to test the cable first and to use a conduit if installing in the ceiling.


Did they send you a 10m amongst the test batch? I'm dying to know if 444 is working at that length between a 3080 and a cx.
Fwiw, I have a 50 foot iBirdie fiber optic cable that actually works at 4k 120hz, but only ycbcr420 8bc. It has a voltage inserter as well.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07NMZMJ68/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Otto Pylot

Scott_Pilgrim said:


> Did they send you a 10m amongst the test batch? I'm dying to know if 444 is working at that length between a 3080 and a cx.
> Fwiw, I have a 50 foot iBirdie fiber optic cable that actually works at 4k 120hz, but only ycbcr420 8bc. It has a voltage inserter as well.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07NMZMJ68/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


No. I am testing short length cables (<10') for folks who have very little clearance behind their panels and still want to know if they can successfully run the HDMI 2.0 or some of the HDMI 2.1 option sets. Why do you want to push 4:4:4 chroma? Can you tell the difference between 4:2:0 and 4:4:4? Just curious.

A voltage inserter is not a guarantee that the cable will work for a given length. It is an included option in case either the sink can't provide enough consistent 50mA output (which seems to be an issue with some projectors) or the chipsets in the connector end are just not robust enough to handle the current fluctuations.


----------



## Scott_Pilgrim

Otto Pylot said:


> Why do you want to push 4:4:4 chroma? Can you tell the difference between 4:2:0 and 4:4:4? Just curious.


I just assumed I should be shooting for that, the cool kids on the forum are always going on about it. Plus, MOAR HIGHER NUMBERS ARE BETTER, right?


----------



## Otto Pylot

Scott_Pilgrim said:


> I just assumed I should be shooting for that, the cool kids on the forum are always going on about it. Plus, MOAR HIGHER NUMBERS ARE BETTER, right?


😁 4:4:4 chroma supposedly gives you better clarity but for movies, streaming, etc I don't think it's necessary because most everything is mastered in 4:2:0 (think blu-ray movies). 4:4:4 may help if you're using your tv as a computer monitor but that's about it. I'm not a gamer so maybe 4:4:4 helps there because game developers don't have to follow the same mastering guidelines that movie makers do. Some issues can be corrected if you don't try to push 4:4:4 and use 4:2:0 instead.


----------



## Scott_Pilgrim

All of my effort$ have been going toward making this pc and cx a gaming rig, so 444 is definitely relevant to mah interests.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Scott_Pilgrim said:


> All of my effort$ have been going toward making this pc and cx a gaming rig, so 444 is definitely relevant to mah interests.


There can be issues when trying to force a television into a gaming monitor. Distance is your enemy. Try shortening the cable distance.


----------



## Scott_Pilgrim

Agreed, but the constraints here make a long run the only solution. That 50' iBirdie optical cable has games looking incredible anyway at 420 120hz, even if the 10m Ruipro 444 doesn't end up as viable.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Scott_Pilgrim said:


> Agreed, but the constraints here make a long run the only solution. That 50' iBirdie optical cable has games looking incredible anyway at 420 120hz, even if the 10m Ruipro 444 doesn't end up as viable.


50' is difficult for a lot of cables, and HDMI 2.1 compounds that. Hopefully the cable mfrs will work closer with the device mfrs, and vice versa, and come up with a solution that will work reliably with different devices across the board. I have no experience or information about the iBirdie cables so I don't how they mfr/test their cables or how easy they are for customers to work with. Ruipro I do have the experience with and they do make some of the best hybrid fiber cables around and have excellent customer support. They are very receptive to the needs of their customers. The bottom line is that it's going to be trial and error for the gamers when it comes to distance and cable reliability. There are no 100% guarantees when it comes to what will work with what devices and setups. At 50', as long as you use a conduit (if you don't have easy access to your cabling) then swapping out cables until you find one that works is safe and easy.


----------



## markrubin

my 4k sources go through an Atlona AT-HDR-H2H-44MA matrix switcher with a 30 foot Ruipro cable to the LG
when using the Kaleidescape Strato source, I sometimes get some skipping/dropouts with the Strato set to max bandwidth/ deep color: when set to limit bandwidth to 13.3, it works fine: but I would like to get it working at 18 Gbps: I realize the switcher complicates the problem
like many of us here I hate HDMI/HDCP


----------



## Otto Pylot

markrubin said:


> my 4k sources go through an Atlona AT-HDR-H2H-44MA matrix switcher with a 30 foot Ruipro cable to the LG
> when using the Kaleidescape Strato source, I sometimes get some skipping/dropouts with the Strato set to max bandwidth/ deep color: when set to limit bandwidth to 13.3, it works fine: but I would like to get it working at 18 Gbps: I realize the switcher complicates the problem
> like many of us here I hate HDMI/HDCP


As a test, is there anyway you can by-pass the switch and go directly to the LG? If all is well, then it's the switch and it's probably just the "break" in the HDMI pathway. Shouldn't be that way but you know how squirrely HDMI is at times .


----------



## freshyweshy

Guys, looking for a little help here. Just received: Connbull 8k 10m

Running from a 3090 (Asus Strix OC) to a LG CX, my PC recognises the TV however nothing displays at all, also plugged it into my LG monitor and the same issue... Is this cable a con? I mean it does state in the name haha.

I just want to achieve 120hz at 4k from my PC which means I need a 10m cable. Super frustrated and really want to avoid having to send the cable back. I do have another 10m HDMI 2.0 which works flawlessly at 4k 60hz.


----------



## Otto Pylot

freshyweshy said:


> Guys, looking for a little help here. Just received: Connbull 8k 10m
> 
> Running from a 3090 (Asus Strix OC) to a LG CX, my PC recognises the TV however nothing displays at all, also plugged it into my LG monitor and the same issue... Is this cable a con? I mean it does state in the name haha.
> 
> I just want to achieve 120hz at 4k from my PC which means I need a 10m cable. Super frustrated and really want to avoid having to send the cable back. I do have another 10m HDMI 2.0 which works flawlessly at 4k 60hz.


It's just another Chinese AOC with all of the market-speak points listed. If it doesn't work, send it back and consider one with a reliable reputation and excellent customer support like Ruipro.


----------



## Ratman

freshyweshy said:


> Is this cable a con?


If it doesn't work....


----------



## freshyweshy

Otto Pylot said:


> It's just another Chinese AOC with all of the market-speak points listed. If it doesn't work, send it back and consider one with a reliable reputation and excellent customer support like Ruipro.


Yarps, seeing that being the case, already started the refund process and will ship it off this weekend. I'll look into Ruipro.


----------



## Otto Pylot

freshyweshy said:


> Yarps, seeing that being the case, already started the refund process and will ship it off this weekend. I'll look into Ruipro.


Most cables are made in China, but there a good Chinese companies like Ruipro and there are questionable companies using non-proprietary chipsets in the cables. However, the Ruipro 8k Gen-3 is an expensive cable and there are no 100% guarantees.


----------



## freshyweshy

Otto Pylot said:


> Most cables are made in China, but there a good Chinese companies like Ruipro and there are questionable companies using non-proprietary chipsets in the cables. However, the Ruipro 8k Gen-3 is an expensive cable and there are no 100% guarantees.


Ok, outside of Rupio as they seems to have some mixed feedback, what guaranteed cables have we got that work with 3000 series cards and LG CX for 10m length, full 4k/120hz 4:4:4? I'm not overly picky about the price as it will be used for several hours at a multiple times a week. Eventually it will pay for its self.


----------



## Otto Pylot

freshyweshy said:


> Ok, outside of Rupio as they seems to have some mixed feedback, what guaranteed cables have we got that work with 3000 series cards and LG CX for 10m length, full 4k/120hz 4:4:4? I'm not overly picky about the price as it will be used for several hours at a multiple times a week. Eventually it will pay for its self.


There are no guaranteed cables. Period. It's not just the cables, it's also the HDMI chipsets in the source/sink and how they implement the HDMI options sets, cable installation, etc.

Why do you need to push 4:4:4 @120Hz?


----------



## xxTheGoDxx

Otto Pylot said:


> No. I am testing short length cables (<10') for folks who have very little clearance behind their panels and still want to know if they can successfully run the HDMI 2.0 or some of the HDMI 2.1 option sets. Why do you want to push 4:4:4 chroma? Can you tell the difference between 4:2:0 and 4:4:4? Just curious.





Otto Pylot said:


> There are no guaranteed cables. Period. It's not just the cables, it's also the HDMI chipsets in the source/sink and how they implement the HDMI options sets, cable installation, etc.
> 
> Why do you need to push 4:4:4 @120Hz?





Otto Pylot said:


> There can be issues when trying to force a television into a gaming monitor. Distance is your enemy. Try shortening the cable distance.



I am not a regular participating member of AVSForum but have been lurking here ever since buying a LG C9 65" as a living room TV and later a CX 48" as a PC monitor. I have deep respect for both the users here and the forum itself.

Please don't take this as a personal insult or an attempt of trolling because it really isn't but I got to say that I find your posts here deeply distracting from the topic of this thread and not helpful at all. This thread is about working HDMI 2.1 cables and not about the practicality of using a LG OLED TV that comes in a more desktop friendly size this year and has advertised PC gaming only features like G-Sync as a PC monitor or if 4:4:4 @ 120hz is needed.

Regarding the last point you have now asked multiple users that question even though you already received answers to it! [email protected] 10 bit HDR 4:4:4 is the maximal amount of image quality both our graphic cards and the TV supports and you can see a difference between 4:4:4 and 4:2:0 in both desktop usage as well as in games that include a lot of smaller fonts especially. I find it completely logical that in a thread such as this people test cables for those features that are part of HDMI 2.1. And you seem to know about the importance for gamers yourself anyway.

I also don't find recommending people to shorten the length between our devices as particularly sensible. I am sure everybody in here knows that longer cables come with more issues. But those of us that are looking for long active cables are doing so especially because we need that distance for our setup to work.



Otto Pylot said:


> 😁 4:4:4 chroma supposedly gives you better clarity but for movies, streaming, etc I don't think it's necessary because most everything is mastered in 4:2:0 (think blu-ray movies). 4:4:4 may help if you're using your tv as a computer monitor but that's about it. I'm not a gamer so maybe 4:4:4 helps there because game developers don't have to follow the same mastering guidelines that movie makers do. Some issues can be corrected if you don't try to push 4:4:4 and use 4:2:0 instead.


Honest question: Why do you care about HDMI 2.1 cables at all if you are not a gamer (or desktop PC user I assume)? There is zero advantage of using a HDMI 2.1 cable over a 2.0 one if you are just streaming video or watching BR discs. In fact doing so connected to a PC is a bad idea IMO due to the lack of Dolby Vision support on PC.


Again, I respect you for your knowledge and as a sessioned member of the forum, but I really don't think your posts contributing in this particular thread. Why not keep this thread on topic for people that want to compare the abilities and compatiblity of HDMI 2.1 cables supporting the full bandwidth for HDMI 2.1 sources?


----------



## Otto Pylot

@xxTheGoDxx No offense taken. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I try to keep my postings as generic as possible for those who lurk, don't want to post, or are afraid to ask what they think is a stupid question (if you don't know the answer, then it's not a stupid question).

HDMI 2.1 is a mess, for gamers especially and maybe even for us non-gamers down the road. But the comments are valid for either one. Distance is probably the main issue and chipset compatibility the other. Active hybrid cables will be what is needed for those long runs, but they are just not there yet. That is why HDMI.org (the folks who got us in this mess in the first place) will only certify passive cables up to 15'. And yes, that is not reasonable for those of you who have runs longer than that but that's the reality. It is all trial and error, and if you're looking for one cable that is guaranteed to work at any length with any setup or configuration, that's not going to happen, at least not now. The consumer, at this point in time, may have to make concessions on what they want to push by either shortening the length or finding a configuration that will give them a reliable and consistent signal, even if that is not what they want to do.

If one goes in with the basic understanding of what the current state of the technology is with regards to HDMI 2.1 and cables, then they shouldn't be surprised or disappointed if something doesn't work as expected.


----------



## freshyweshy

Otto Pylot said:


> There are no guaranteed cables. Period. It's not just the cables, it's also the HDMI chipsets in the source/sink and how they implement the HDMI options sets, cable installation, etc.
> 
> *Why do you need to push 4:4:4 @120Hz?*


Because it can should be enough of a reason to give, as this is nothing to do with the point. 

Thanks for your previous input though.


----------



## Otto Pylot

freshyweshy said:


> Because it can should be enough of a reason to give, as this is nothing to do with the point.
> 
> Thanks for your previous input though.


Fair enough. If you find a cable that meets your needs, please let us know.


----------



## ssj3rd

This is a very strange thread indeed, hardly any cable recommendations to find here...


----------



## Postmoderndesign

ssj3rd said:


> This is a very strange thread indeed, hardly any cable recommendations to find here...


Actually the lack of recommendations tells me HDMI 2.1 is a technology challenge and it is easiest and less expensive to wait until it is working.

I know no one likes to wait.


----------



## ssj3rd

Ok, how long do you recommend to wait?

Keep in mind PC, XSX and PS5 Players are playing and having a great time with HDMI 2.1 while we are waiting.
HDMI 2.1 is already here, the cables are as well. 
So what exactly are we waiting for again?


----------



## Otto Pylot

ssj3rd said:


> Ok, how long do you recommend to wait?
> 
> Keep in mind PC, XSX and PS5 Players are playing and having a great time with HDMI 2.1 while we are waiting.
> HDMI 2.1 is already here, the cables are as well.
> So what exactly are we waiting for again?


Compatibility across the board with long HDMI cables (hybrid fiber, > 5m), better implementation of the HDMI 2.1 option sets by the device mfrs and availability of passive, certified UHS HDMI cables in other countries. How long is anybody's guess. There are no 100% guarantees so it's still trial and error.


----------



## ssj3rd

Otto Pylot said:


> There are no 100% guarantees so it's still trial and error.


You’re absolutely right and that is what this Thread is for, right?
So let’s get to it, may the testing begin!


----------



## Otto Pylot

ssj3rd said:


> You’re absolutely right and that is what this Thread is for, right?
> So let’s get to it, may the testing begin!


It seems to be consistent that the passive Zeskit UHS HDMI cables are working ok but that's 3m (15') or less. For the long run folks, there is some in-home testing going on now,
and the results are mixed, but not very favorable at present .

If you are looking for one cable that will work will all setups and installations, that ain't gonna happen for a long time, so if you need a cable now, it might be best if you start testing youself. That sucks for sure but whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Scott_Pilgrim

BREAKING NEWS
A Gen3B 10m Ruipro cable got delivered today, and we are good to go I repeat good to go with ycbcr444 10bit goodness. Sure enough desktop and browsing text is looking super crisp, not to mention rdr2 is just ridiculously real looking at 4k 120hz. This is on a 3080 going straight to a cx.

Prepare new system in time for Cyberpunk: ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B081SQXPWB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Otto Pylot

Scott_Pilgrim said:


> BREAKING NEWS
> A Gen4 10m Ruipro cable got delivered today, and we are good to go I repeat good to go with ycbcr444 10bit goodness. Sure enough desktop and browsing text is looking super crisp, not to mention rdr2 is just ridiculously real looking at 4k 120hz. This is on a 3080 going straight to a cx.
> 
> Prepare new system in time for Cyberpunk: ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B081SQXPWB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> The listing says gen3, so I guess make sure you're getting a gen4. They were very communicative, they even asked if it was ok to delay the order for about a week while they worked on making sure the new version was working.


Excellent! Thanks for posting back. Did Ruipro actually re-label the cable with a Gen-4 label? If so, I'm glad they changed their minds and decided to add the Gen-4 labels to their cables. They were apprehensive about doing that because they didn't want different cables with the same product code with various levels of compatibility in the market place. Ruipro is one of the most responsive in the cable world to their customer's needs, and do seem to go above and beyond to offer high quality products, and actually listen to their customers. I received a few cables last week for testing from Ruipro and they were all labeled Gen-3.


----------



## Scott_Pilgrim

You're right! My bad, it's labelled gen3b on the cable, not gen4.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Scott_Pilgrim said:


> You're right! My bad, it's labelled gen3b on the cable, not gen4.


No problem. At least it's labeled as Gen-3b and not just Gen-3. The "b" denotes upgraded or tweaked. I should go back and check the labels on the box of cables they sent me. I just saw the green tag and didn't think to look more closely at it. Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Saylor

Scott_Pilgrim said:


> BREAKING NEWS
> A Gen4 10m Ruipro cable got delivered today, and we are good to go I repeat good to go with ycbcr444 10bit goodness. Sure enough desktop and browsing text is looking super crisp, not to mention rdr2 is just ridiculously real looking at 4k 120hz. This is on a 3080 going straight to a cx.
> 
> Prepare new system in time for Cyberpunk: ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B081SQXPWB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I received the same cable and had no success. I got about 2 seconds of screen time after switching to 4K/120hz, then no signal.

Would you mind listing some details?

3080 brand?
nVidia driver version?
Any modified nVidia control panel 3D settings?
Is G-Sync enabled?
HDR enabled?
Power supply wattage
Which HDMI port on your tv?
Do you have Auto Low Latency mode enabled on the TV HDMI port?
Are you using the USB power injector on the source or display end?
Do you have other devices connected to the display ports on your 3080?
Did you have any struggles or troubleshooting to get it working or was it plug and play?

thank you!


----------



## Scott_Pilgrim

Sure, here you go. I'm pretty sure your problem is the cable itself though. When I first ordered it they told me it would be delayed a week or so as they were still working on getting the cable design fully working with 30xx's and cx's. Maybe they'll exchange it for you.

3080 brand? Evga Xc3 
nVidia driver version? 457.30
Any modified nVidia control panel 3D settings? Hmmm. Low Latency Mode at Ultra I guess. I don't think anything in here would cause the issue you described.
Is G-Sync enabled? yes
HDR enabled? yes
Power supply wattage 1000w
Which HDMI port on your tv? 1
Do you have Auto Low Latency mode enabled on the TV HDMI port? yes
Are you using the USB power injector on the source or display end? source. it's plugged into a usb hub that has dedicated ports for charging
Do you have other devices connected to the display ports on your 3080? no
Did you have any struggles or troubleshooting to get it working or was it plug and play? zero issues. On my old 2.0 cable nvcp would only let me go as far as ycb420, higher was a black screen.


----------



## Jeff Saylor

thank you for taking the time to do that. We have nearly the same setup except I have a C9 and 850w PSU, everything else is the same.

They also delayed my order to fix some things like yours as I received mine on Friday.


----------



## Scott_Pilgrim

Damn, sorry to hear that. I was thinking Ruipro had slayed the long run hdmi 2.1 dragon once and for all.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Jeff Saylor said:


> thank you for taking the time to do that. We have nearly the same setup except I have a C9 and 850w PSU, everything else is the same.
> 
> They also delayed my order to fix some things like yours as I received mine on Friday.


If all else is the same with the exception of the GPU, then possibly.......... However, I'd contact Ruipro again and see if you can get the Gen-3b cable. As mentioned before, there are no 100% guarantees so it's still going to be trial and error. I'm assuming the cable is installed without any sharp bends or undue strain at the HDMI ports.


----------



## Jeff Saylor

Otto Pylot said:


> If all else is the same with the exception of the GPU, then possibly.......... However, I'd contact Ruipro again and see if you can get the Gen-3b cable. As mentioned before, there are no 100% guarantees so it's still going to be trial and error. I'm assuming the cable is installed without any sharp bends or undue strain at the HDMI ports.


Actually we have the same GPU even. EVGA XC3 Ultra 3080.

They did send me a Gen-3b cable after initially delaying it to resolve some "splash screen" issues, so I know have their latest offering. No sharp bends, straight shot from my Office to the theatre room on the floor.

I managed to get quite a bit further in testing last night by disabling G-Sync and Auto Low Latency Mode on the C9 TV (Ycbr 420 8-bit only, as RGB wouldn't work either), but that only lasts for about a minute before the screen starts cutting out at random before fully failing to a "no signal".

RUIPRO has already issued me a refund and didn't even ask that I return the cable. Their customer service is truly incredible, I just wish I could sing the same praise for their product 

I'm honestly contemplating moving the PC half-way to the TV, and getting 20ft DisplayPort cables for my monitors, USB extenders for all peripherals, and getting a 15ft HDMI 2.1 cable to the TV to see if that helps. It would probably be less of a headache to actively extend every USB and Display Port device connected to the PC, rather than find a long, reliable 2.1 cable at this point.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Jeff Saylor said:


> Actually we have the same GPU even. EVGA XC3 Ultra 3080.
> 
> They did send me a Gen-3b cable after initially delaying it to resolve some "splash screen" issues, so I know have their latest offering. No sharp bends, straight shot from my Office to the theatre room on the floor.
> 
> I managed to get quite a bit further in testing last night by disabling G-Sync and Auto Low Latency Mode on the C9 TV (Ycbr 420 8-bit only, as RGB wouldn't work either), but that only lasts for about a minute before the screen starts cutting out at random before fully failing to a "no signal".
> 
> RUIPRO has already issued me a refund and didn't even ask that I return the cable. Their customer service is truly incredible, I just wish I could sing the same praise for their product
> 
> I'm honestly contemplating moving the PC half-way to the TV, and getting 20ft DisplayPort cables for my monitors, USB extenders for all peripherals, and getting a 15ft HDMI 2.1 cable to the TV to see if that helps. It would probably be less of a headache to actively extend every USB and Display Port device connected to the PC, rather than find a long, reliable 2.1 cable at this point.


That is really unfortunate. There has to be something in the setup that is affecting the signal because others are reporting the opposite. It's really hard to say what the problem is. Whatever the reason, it sucks for sure.

To be clear, the Ruipro cable is a straight shot, nothing in-between the source and sink.

In all honesty, it might be better to shorten the run in your case because something just isn't right. You could always purchase the Zeskit UHS HDMI cable, which is certified for the HDMI 2.1 option sets, move your PC to within the maximum 15' length and test. If that works then you have a framework to work in. If not, return the cable because I'm not sure what else you can do.

It would be nice if you could take your PC to a friend's house and see if you get any better results. At least you could rule out any issue with the GPU.


----------



## gbynum

Otto Pylot said:


> ... but that's 3m (15') or less ...


Not really an issue, but 3m is about 10 ft; 5m is about 16 ft.


----------



## Otto Pylot

gbynum said:


> Not really an issue, but 3m is about 10 ft; 5m is about 16 ft.


Oops, my bad. I was thinking about the maximum length (which is between 15' and 16'). I know Zeskit sells their UHS HDMI cables up to 16'. I need a math checker. You interested?


----------



## Jeff Saylor

I ended up moving to PC temporarily next to the TV and used a non certified 2.1 cable (6ft) I bought late LAST year. Changed all settings to 4K/120hz, etc etc. Worked perfectly.
So my hardware is all good, it’s these longer cables that are the problem.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Jeff Saylor said:


> I ended up moving to PC temporarily next to the TV and used a non certified 2.1 cable (6ft) I bought late LAST year. Changed all settings to 4K/120hz, etc etc. Worked perfectly.
> So my hardware is all good, it’s these longer cables that are the problem.


A "2.1" cable? No such thing.

Well, then you have two options. Move your equipment to within 15' or keep trying to find a hybrid fiber cable that will work at your preferred distance. This is the problem with HDMI 2.1. The device mfrs were racing to get the new GPUs and consoles to market for the holiday season and didn't work closely enough with the cable mfrs to work out the distance issues. What is more infuriating is that there is no rhyme or reason because some folks are having great results with the Ruipro 8k Gen-3 or 3b cables while others are not. And I'm sure there are some folks who are using something other than Ruipro with positive results, even tho I haven't come across any yet. Add on top of that some of the faulty HDMI chipsets that were incorporated into some devices and you have a real mess. This is why I hate HDMI but it's going to be the only game in town for a long time.

Unfortunately it's still going to be trial and error for some.


----------



## muscles

Otto Pylot said:


> A "2.1" cable? No such thing.
> 
> Well, then you have two options. Move your equipment to within 15' or keep trying to find a hybrid fiber cable that will work at your preferred distance. This is the problem with HDMI 2.1. The device mfrs were racing to get the new GPUs and consoles to market for the holiday season and didn't work closely enough with the cable mfrs to work out the distance issues. What is more infuriating is that there is no rhyme or reason because some folks are having great results with the Ruipro 8k Gen-3 or 3b cables while others are not. And I'm sure there are some folks who are using something other than Ruipro with positive results, even tho I haven't come across any yet. Add on top of that some of the faulty HDMI chipsets that were incorporated into some devices and you have a real mess. This is why I hate HDMI but it's going to be the only game in town for a long time.
> 
> Unfortunately it's still going to be trial and error for some.


Here is a certified HDMI 2.1 cable. Worked perfectly. All the issues with my Monoprice 30' cable are gone. Gaming with this cable on this tv with the .30 firmware is so next level. I couldn't stop for about 2 hours straight after getting it working. The sound is absolutely amazing too, Atmos comes through eARC loud and clear. 

Greg


----------



## Otto Pylot

Yes, Rocketfish is now offering certified, UHS HDMI cables with the QR label. Zeskit is offering one and I believe Belkin has one as well. I have a thing about Rocketfish so I'd recommend Zeskit but if the RF cable works, then that's all that matters regardless of the cost. Just be mindful of bend radius because you don't want to strain the HDMI ports being as the cables are stiff, or stiffer than a hybrid fiber cable.


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Postmoderndesign said:


> Actually the lack of recommendations tells me HDMI 2.1 is a technology challenge and it is easiest and less expensive to wait until it is working.
> 
> I know no one likes to wait.


Reports are appearing that Best Buy Rocketfish 8K cables are working:


https://www.bestbuy.com/site/rocketfish-8-8k-ultra-high-speed-hdmi-certified-cable-black/6430950.p?skuId=6430950


I suggest you research these cables up to 12 feet.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Postmoderndesign said:


> Reports are appearing that Best Buy Rocketfish 8K cables are working:
> 
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/rocketfish-8-8k-ultra-high-speed-hdmi-certified-cable-black/6430950.p?skuId=6430950
> 
> 
> I suggest you research these cables up to 12 feet.


Ruipro is also offering UHS HDMI cables at 1m, 2m, 3m, and 5m.


----------



## ssj3rd

Is there a list which HDMI 2.1 cables are officially certified at this moment ?


----------



## Otto Pylot

ssj3rd said:


> Is there a list which HDMI 2.1 cables are officially certified at this moment ?


Passive HDMI cables up to 5m (16') maximum are the only certifiable cables for the HDMI 2.1 option sets. Cable lengths longer than 16', or any type of active cable (copper, fiber, hybrid fiber) do not qualify for certification by an ATC (HDMI.org). Currently, Zeskit offers a certified UHS HDMI cable and I think Belkin may be offering one as well as AudioQuest. Ruipro will be releasing theirs in mid-January. All will come with the QR label of authenticity. Personally I would look to Zeskit or Ruipro (when available). Oh yeah, Rocketfish apparently has one as well but they are typically overpriced.

Zeskit
Ruipro (mid-January)
Belkin
AuidoQuest
Rocketfish

In that order.


----------



## ssj3rd

Zeskit is unfortunately not available in Germany or even in Europe.


----------



## Otto Pylot

ssj3rd said:


> Zeskit is unfortunately not available in Germany or even in Europe.


They are working with Amazon UK to distribute their cables but it's still going to take some time. What about Belkin, AudioQuest, or Rocketfish? Just read the product descriptions very carefully for other brands that are available over there. Lots of "word salad" product descriptions that sound good, but.....


----------



## ssj3rd

Ok, is there now a functional “hdmi 2.1” cable with 10-15m length?

I have now a 3070 and I really can’t find one


----------



## Otto Pylot

ssj3rd said:


> Ok, is there now a functional “hdmi 2.1” cable with 10-15m length?
> 
> I have now a 3070 and I really can’t find one


There is no such thing as an "HDMI 2.1" cable. There are cables that have been tested for and passed the HDMI 2.1 option sets by the cable mfr but nothing is certified by HDMI.org at that length, and active cables of any kind can not be certified by HDMI.org. Only passive cables, up to 5m (16') in length can be certified as Ultra High Speed HDMI by HDMI.org. Ruipro 8k, Gen-3 is what most of us recommend, but no cable mfr can guarantee that their cable will work 100% of the time with all devices and installations, especially for the HDMI 2.1 option sets.


----------



## ssj3rd

Why do you think I used exclamation marks? I know very well that there are no HDMI 2.1 cables, but thx for the excursion, again...

And Ruipro 8k Gen3 is not available in Germany and they don’t ship the cable either...


----------



## Otto Pylot

ssj3rd said:


> Why do you think I used exclamation marks? I know very well that there are no HDMI 2.1 cables, but thx for the excursion, again...
> 
> And Ruipro 8k Gen3 is not available in Germany and they don’t ship the cable either...


Then I guess you'll have to check around over there for comments on cables that are successful for the HDMI 2.1 option sets at your length. We can only recommend what is available over here for cables that actual users have or are using. Hopefully companies like Ruipro are working on increasing their distribution. I can ask.


----------



## htmw

Otto Pylot said:


> Passive HDMI cables up to 5m (16') maximum are the only certifiable cables for the HDMI 2.1 option sets. Cable lengths longer than 16', or any type of active cable (copper, fiber, hybrid fiber) do not qualify for certification by an ATC (HDMI.org). Currently, Zeskit offers a certified UHS HDMI cable and I think Belkin may be offering one as well as AudioQuest. Ruipro will be releasing theirs in mid-January. All will come with the QR label of authenticity. Personally I would look to Zeskit or Ruipro (when available). Oh yeah, Rocketfish apparently has one as well but they are typically overpriced.
> 
> Zeskit
> Ruipro (mid-January)
> Belkin
> AuidoQuest
> Rocketfish
> 
> In that order.


Can you please provide an amazon link to a passive Zeskit certified uhs hdmi cable - I cant seem to find one? I need less than 3m cable length as a connection between nvidia 3080 and lg cx 48. Thank you so much!


----------



## LSG_Da_Bears

htmw said:


> Can you please provide an amazon link to a passive Zeskit certified uhs hdmi cable - I cant seem to find one? I need less than 3m cable length as a connection between nvidia 3080 and lg cx 48. Thank you so much!





https://www.amazon.com/48Gbps-Compatible-Netflix-Playstation-Samsung/dp/B07S1CGQ9Z/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1641Y9QQF7UEP&dchild=1&keywords=zeskit+8k+hdmi+2.1+ultra+high+speed+48gbps+cable&qid=1607944745&sprefix=zeskit+%2Caps%2C188&sr=8-3


----------



## htmw

LSG_Da_Bears said:


> https://www.amazon.com/48Gbps-Compatible-Netflix-Playstation-Samsung/dp/B07S1CGQ9Z/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1641Y9QQF7UEP&dchild=1&keywords=zeskit+8k+hdmi+2.1+ultra+high+speed+48gbps+cable&qid=1607944745&sprefix=zeskit+%2Caps%2C188&sr=8-3


thank you! I saw this one but it didn’t say it was certified so wasn’t sure.


----------



## Otto Pylot

htmw said:


> thank you! I saw this one but it didn’t say it was certified so wasn’t sure.


Zeskit released their cables to Amazon before they received the QR labels to affix to the packaging. Zeskit has since received the labels and affixed them to the packaging. However, Amazon has control of the existing stock so they are releasing labeled and unlabeled cables randomly until the stock of unlabeled cables is depleted. Zeskit assures me that the cables are exactly the same.

Keep in mind that the cables are stiff due to the requirements of HDMI 2.1 so they do not have a generous bend radius like an optical or active cable would have. That means that you should give yourself some extra slack in the cable because you do not want any sharp, 90º bends nor do you want to put any undue strain on the HDMI ports. My panel is on a media console so I had to make some cabling adjustments behind the console to keep the cables neet and not sharply bent while keeping the connection as strain-free as possible. Velcro strips work great  .


----------



## htmw

Otto Pylot said:


> Zeskit released their cables to Amazon before they received the QR labels to affix to the packaging. Zeskit has since received the labels and affixed them to the packaging. However, Amazon has control of the existing stock so they are releasing labeled and unlabeled cables randomly until the stock of unlabeled cables is depleted. Zeskit assures me that the cables are exactly the same.
> 
> Keep in mind that the cables are stiff due to the requirements of HDMI 2.1 so they do not have a generous bend radius like an optical or active cable would have. That means that you should give yourself some extra slack in the cable because you do not want any sharp, 90º bends nor do you want to put any undue strain on the HDMI ports. My panel is on a media console so I had to make some cabling adjustments behind the console to keep the cables neet and not sharply bent while keeping the connection as strain-free as possible. Velcro strips work great  .


Thanks man I really appreciate you letting me know about this - I feel confident in ordering from the link*  LSG_Da_Bears *posted! I have my cx 48 on my computer desk and need to go towards the computer on the floor so about 30" but definitely want to leave enough for doing some sort of cable management so it looks clean. Therefore I ordered the 6.5 ft since I read that that longer than 9' would have an issue and the next one up that Zeskit has is 3m/10ft


----------



## Otto Pylot

htmw said:


> Thanks man I really appreciate you letting me know about this - I feel confident in ordering from the link*  LSG_Da_Bears *posted! I have my cx 48 on my computer desk and need to go towards the computer on the floor so about 30" but definitely want to leave enough for doing some sort of cable management so it looks clean. Therefore I ordered the 6.5 ft since I read that that longer than 9' would have an issue and the next one up that Zeskit has is 3m/10ft


The cables are certified for up to 5m (16'). The issues aren't so much the cable it's the 3080 GPU if you have one with the buggy HDMI 2.1 chipsets.


----------



## htmw

Otto Pylot said:


> The cables are certified for up to 5m (16'). The issues aren't so much the cable it's the 3080 GPU if you have one with the buggy HDMI 2.1 chipsets.


Ah got it! Yes that will be my dilemma, I am waiting for the 3080 to come back in stock or would have to go with the newer 3080ti in first quarter 2021 but wanted to make sure I get the correct cable from the get go. So you think this Zeskit 6.5 ft or even the 10ft will be okay for 4k120hz 4:4:4 HDR with Gsync?


----------



## Otto Pylot

htmw said:


> Ah got it! Yes that will be my dilemma, I am waiting for the 3080 to come back in stock or would have to go with the newer 3080ti in first quarter 2021 but wanted to make sure I get the correct cable from the get go. So you think this Zeskit 6.5 ft or even the 10ft will be okay for 4k120hz 4:4:4 HDR with Gsync?


Technically, either length should work but there are no 100% guarantees by an cable mfr that their cables will work with all devices and setups. It's still pretty much trial and error.


----------



## htmw

Otto Pylot said:


> Technically, either length should work but there are no 100% guarantees by an cable mfr that their cables will work with all devices and setups. It's still pretty much trial and error.


Fair enough - Im sure you are tired of repeating that over and over! Its not a terribly bad gamble at $20 for 6.5ft, as of writing this Amazon is out of stock on the 10ft one. Unfortunately, I wont be able to tell right away since I dont have the 3d card in hand but will report back if I get it soon.


----------



## Otto Pylot

htmw said:


> Fair enough - Im sure you are tired of repeating that over and over! Its not a terribly bad gamble at $20 for 6.5ft, as of writing this Amazon is out of stock on the 10ft one. Unfortunately, I wont be able to tell right away since I dont have the 3d card in hand but will report back if I get it soon.


I oft repeat myself but that's mostly for the folks who are just lurking, don't want to ask questions, or just newbies gathering information. Most of the folks I reply to seem to know what's going on so I'm hoping that I don't offend them with my canned answers.


----------



## 3080_

Another success story with a Gen3b cable. Full 4k120hz 4:4:4 HDR with G-Sync on a 12m Gen3b RuiPro cable. I have a lot of very long hdmi 2.0 cables and one long 2.1 cable. RuiPro gets 5 stars for customer support.

3080 brand? ASUS Strix 3090
nVidia driver version? 460.89
Any modified nVidia control panel 3D settings? N/A
Is G-Sync enabled? yes
HDR enabled? yes
Power supply wattage 1000w
Which HDMI port on your tv? 4
Do you have Auto Low Latency mode enabled on the TV HDMI port? yes
Are you using the USB power injector on the source or display end? working without a power injector
Do you have other devices connected to the display ports on your 3080? yes 2 4k displays via displayport through a KVM
Did you have any struggles or troubleshooting to get it working or was it plug and play? No - worked great


----------



## Otto Pylot

3080_ said:


> Another success story with a Gen3b cable. Full 4k120hz 4:4:4 HDR with G-Sync on a 12m Gen3b RuiPro cable. I have a lot of very long hdmi 2.0 cables and one long 2.1 cable. RuiPro gets 5 stars for customer support.
> 
> 3080 brand? ASUS Strix 3090
> nVidia driver version? 460.89
> Any modified nVidia control panel 3D settings? N/A
> Is G-Sync enabled? yes
> HDR enabled? yes
> Power supply wattage 1000w
> Which HDMI port on your tv? 4
> Do you have Auto Low Latency mode enabled on the TV HDMI port? yes
> Are you using the USB power injector on the source or display end? working without a power injector
> Do you have other devices connected to the display ports on your 3080? yes 2 4k displays via displayport through a KVM
> Did you have any struggles or troubleshooting to get it working or was it plug and play? No - worked great


Thanks for the post. Congrats!


----------



## Jeff Saylor

I ended up getting a replacement 3080 and it looks like the RUIPRO Gen3b now works with the new card.

However, it is cutting in and out every 20 min or so... not sure if I still have an earlier faulty cable or what. I’m also running Dolby Atmos in addition to everyone’s maxed out settings above.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Jeff Saylor said:


> I ended up getting a replacement 3080 and it looks like the RUIPRO Gen3b now works with the new card.
> 
> However, it is cutting in and out every 20 min or so... not sure if I still have an earlier faulty cable or what. I’m also running Dolby Atmos in addition to everyone’s maxed out settings above.


Ruipro 8k, Gen-3b is the current iteration. How long is your run?


----------



## Jeff Saylor

Otto Pylot said:


> Ruipro 8k, Gen-3b is the current iteration. How long is your run?


10meters/30feet


----------



## Otto Pylot

Jeff Saylor said:


> 10meters/30feet


Hmmm. Source to sink, no adapters, wall plates, extenders, blah blah blah?


----------



## 3080_

Try all ports on the TV. Might just be the angle of the cable bend but I had the best luck with port 4.


----------



## Jeff Saylor

3080_ said:


> Try all ports on the TV. Might just be the angle of the cable bend but I had the best luck with port 4.


I tried 1 and 3, but I’ll see if I can fit it into 4 as it’s a bit tight against the wall.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Jeff Saylor said:


> I tried 1 and 3, but I’ll see if I can fit it into 4 as it’s a bit tight against the wall.


Be careful with that port for the reason I gave above about strain on the HDMI port. Hybrid fiber cables do have a very good bend radius so strain on the port can be considerably less but you still have to be be careful that you don't bend the cable too sharply.


----------



## Newuser2018

cmdrdredd said:


> My denon x2700h consistently says the Monoprice Certified Premium 2m and 3M cables I have will pass 48Gbps. I’m buying more. So far I tested 10 cables multiple times and never a fail.


Hi, are you sure Denon x2700 (Denon 7.2 Channel 8K AV Home Theatre Receiver with Apple Air Play (AVRX2700H)) has HDMI diagnostics feature to test HDMI 2.1 8k cables? i am about to pull trigger on this & need your kind confirmation please as this is one of my main reqs.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Newuser2018 said:


> Hi, are you sure Denon x2700 (Denon 7.2 Channel 8K AV Home Theatre Receiver with Apple Air Play (AVRX2700H)) has HDMI diagnostics feature to test HDMI 2.1 8k cables? i am about to pull trigger on this & need your kind confirmation please as this is one of my main reqs.


Don't know if that model of Denon has the "test" feature or not but do keep in mind that accurate and reliable bandwidth testers can cost hundreds if not thousands of dollars. It's questionable that Denon or any mfr would incorporate that kind of accurate technology and still keep costs down and be competitive. It's a good idea but probably is an estimate at best.


----------



## Chris Kempa

I just received Ruipro's "new" Gen3C 33ft cable. Still doesn't work when connecting my EVGA 3080FTW3 to my E9. Signal comes in for a minute and I get horrible flickering until the signal is lost. They should be paying me to test their products at this point its ridiculous. They've had my money for 2 months now and can't make a working cable.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Chris Kempa said:


> I just received Ruipro's "new" Gen3C 33ft cable. Still doesn't work when connecting my EVGA 3080FTW3 to my E9. Signal comes in for a minute and I get horrible flickering until the signal is lost. They should be paying me to test their products at this point its ridiculous. They've had my money for 2 months now and can't make a working cable.


I replied to your other post.


----------



## christofin

Chris Kempa said:


> I just received Ruipro's "new" Gen3C 33ft cable. Still doesn't work when connecting my EVGA 3080FTW3 to my E9. Signal comes in for a minute and I get horrible flickering until the signal is lost. They should be paying me to test their products at this point its ridiculous. They've had my money for 2 months now and can't make a working cable.


My Gen3C 12M cable did the same thing. Worked for around an hour, started artifacting and flickering, and then won't work at all now...

Does anyone know of any other companies who *actually *have working long run 48gbps HDMI cables? Getting tired of Ruipro.


----------



## Otto Pylot

christofin said:


> My Gen3C 12M cable did the same thing. Worked for around an hour, started artifacting and flickering, and then won't work at all now...
> 
> Does anyone know of any other companies who *actually *have working long run 48gbps HDMI cables? Getting tired of Ruipro.


Ruipro cables do work at that distance for quite a few folks. But as we've said all along, there are no guarantees. Did the cable do that right out of the box when you tested it laid out on the floor? At 39', if the Ruipro doesn't work as expected after proper installation you'll just have to shop around until you find one that works with your devices and cable install. Try AudioQuest or Cable Matters.


----------



## christofin

Otto Pylot said:


> Ruipro cables do work at that distance for quite a few folks. But as we've said all along, there are no guarantees. Did the cable do that right out of the box when you tested it laid out on the floor? At 39', if the Ruipro doesn't work as expected after proper installation you'll just have to shop around until you find one that works with your devices and cable install. Try AudioQuest or Cable Matters.


Yep, I haven't even run the cable yet, it's just laid in a straight line from my PC to my TV. I switched back to my Gen 3B cable after I couldn't get the 3C one to work with multiple reseats/power cycles of TV + PC, and the 3B cable worked right away. However I now have to deal with the same video signal loss issues as before with the 3B cable. 

I might look into those brands.


----------



## Otto Pylot

christofin said:


> Yep, I haven't even run the cable yet, it's just laid in a straight line from my PC to my TV. I switched back to my Gen 3B cable after I couldn't get the 3C one to work with multiple reseats/power cycles of TV + PC, and the 3B cable worked right away. However I now have to deal with the same video signal loss issues as before with the 3B cable.
> 
> I might look into those brands.


Have you tried to make a connection with something other than the 3080/3090? You won't get any HDMI 2.1 options but if the cable works as you would expect given the source you might want to take a closer look at the GPU. HDMI 2.1 is a mess, as expected, with compatibility issues due to faulty source/sink chipsets, cable installation, cable, implementation of HDMI 2.1 options, etc. There are lots of reports with folks who are successfully using the Ruirpro Gen-3C cables with the 3080/3090 GPUs so it's really hard to tell where the problem lies.

Personally, I'd never purchase anything from AudioQuest, Monster, or similar companies but if they have a cable that works for you, then that's all that matters. Cable Matters makes good cables as well, and they are supposed to be coming out with an ATC certified, UHS HDMI active cable (with the QR label). Cable length is unknown as is release. But certification is basically for consumer confidence. It doesn't guarantee anything.

I'm assuming you have tried different settings to see if there is a setting that works reliably, even tho it may not be what you want to use. It's too bad you couldn't cut your distance to less than 16' that way you could use the passive, ATC certified UHS HDMI cables. Using a cable that is not active removes a potential compatibility issue between the connector end chipsets and the HDMI port.

Have you tried to use the supplied voltage inserter?


----------



## christofin

Otto Pylot said:


> Have you tried to make a connection with something other than the 3080/3090? You won't get any HDMI 2.1 options but if the cable works as you would expect given the source you might want to take a closer look at the GPU. HDMI 2.1 is a mess, as expected, with compatibility issues due to faulty source/sink chipsets, cable installation, cable, implementation of HDMI 2.1 options, etc. There are lots of reports with folks who are successfully using the Ruirpro Gen-3C cables with the 3080/3090 GPUs so it's really hard to tell where the problem lies.
> 
> Personally, I'd never purchase anything from AudioQuest, Monster, or similar companies but if they have a cable that works for you, then that's all that matters. Cable Matters makes good cables as well, and they are supposed to be coming out with an ATC certified, UHS HDMI active cable (with the QR label). Cable length is unknown as is release. But certification is basically for consumer confidence. It doesn't guarantee anything.
> 
> I'm assuming you have tried different settings to see if there is a setting that works reliably, even tho it may not be what you want to use. It's too bad you couldn't cut your distance to less than 16' that way you could use the passive, ATC certified UHS HDMI cables. Using a cable that is not active removes a potential compatibility issue between the connector end chipsets and the HDMI port.
> 
> Have you tried to use the supplied voltage inserter?


Thanks for the response, appreciated as always. 

I don't have another GPU besides the 3090 that I'd need to try:

I have a separate build with a 10 series card but it would only push 4K at 60Hz without VRR, so I'm assuming I wouldn't see these issues there. Besides that, I have other long run 18gbps HDMI cables that work with that GPU. I'm only interested in the Ruipro for the advanced features from HDMI 2.1 like VRR support and high bandwidth 48gbps. 

I agree with you that it could very well be the 3090. Nvidia's drivers are a complete disaster right now and I bought mine in the second wave in October, so it was manufactured very early on. If I can't resolve this issue with Ruipro, I may reach out to Nvidia. 

I didn't try the voltage inserter with the Gen 3C after it seemed to stop working, but I may go back and try that again. Do you know if it matters what side of the HDMI cable it's plugged into?


----------



## Otto Pylot

christofin said:


> Thanks for the response, appreciated as always.
> 
> I don't have another GPU besides the 3090 that I'd need to try:
> 
> I have a separate build with a 10 series card but it would only push 4K at 60Hz without VRR, so I'm assuming I wouldn't see these issues there. Besides that, I have other long run 18gbps HDMI cables that work with that GPU. I'm only interested in the Ruipro for the advanced features from HDMI 2.1 like VRR support and high bandwidth 48gbps.
> 
> I agree with you that it could very well be the 3090. Nvidia's drivers are a complete disaster right now and I bought mine in the second wave in October, so it was manufactured very early on. If I can't resolve this issue with Ruipro, I may reach out to Nvidia.
> 
> I didn't try the voltage inserter with the Gen 3C after it seemed to stop working, but I may go back and try that again. Do you know if it matters what side of the HDMI cable it's plugged into?


The voltage inserter can be installed at either end but I would start at the source end first. You can't damage anything. I wouldn't be too concerned with 48Gbps at this point in time because of the lack of source material that actually requires the full 48Gbps bandwidth. A lot of sink-side HDMI 2.1 chipsets are only 40Gbps, so far.

As far as another device I was thinking more on the lines of a BD player (ideally a UHD/BD player) just to see if the cable works for that. I suspect it would.


----------



## christofin

Otto Pylot said:


> The voltage inserter can be installed at either end but I would start at the source end first. You can't damage anything. I wouldn't be too concerned with 48Gbps at this point in time because of the lack of source material that actually requires the full 48Gbps bandwidth. A lot of sink-side HDMI 2.1 chipsets are only 40Gbps, so far.
> 
> As far as another device I was thinking more on the lines of a BD player (ideally a UHD/BD player) just to see if the cable works for that. I suspect it would.


I've only been running the signal at 4K/120hz/10bit/RGB and not 12 bit anyways, even though I can select it as an option. The TV isn't 12 bit and I don't think that the benefits of sending a 12 bit signal to a 10 bit panel outweigh the potential drawbacks of sending even more data through the HDMI cable. 

I'll try the Gen 3C cable with the voltage inserter to see if that makes a difference, but I'm honestly not expecting anything to change.


----------



## Otto Pylot

christofin said:


> I've only been running the signal at 4K/120hz/10bit/RGB and not 12 bit anyways, even though I can select it as an option. The TV isn't 12 bit and I don't think that the benefits of sending a 12 bit signal to a 10 bit panel outweigh the potential drawbacks of sending even more data through the HDMI cable.
> 
> I'll try the Gen 3C cable with the voltage inserter to see if that makes a difference, but I'm honestly not expecting anything to change.


Yep, trying to push 12-bit is not going to achieve anything that is visually percepetible and may in fact cause more issues than it's worth. I agree about the voltage inserter but it's certainly worth a try, at both ends. Ruipro included them mostly for use with projectors because quite a few of them apparently had enough of a current fluctuation and the HDMI port that the chipsets in the cables connector ends couldn't compensate and issues occurred.


----------

